# Engelchen und Teufelchen



## Drakora (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe im Forum in letzter Zeit vermehr über Naturkatastrophen, Weltuntergans- und Verschwörungstheorieen so wie über Kriege, Krakheiten(Schweinegrippe) und andere Dinge gelesen die zum Leid der Menschheit beitrageb.

Für mich stellt sich an der Stelle die Frage: Wieso geschieht so viel grauenvolles, wenn ich doch aber jeden Abend vor meinem Bettchen sitze und ein Gott beschütze die Menschen in die Nacht entsende.
Wieso leben dann immer noch Menschen in Armut, sterben an der Schweinegrippe oder tragen andere Leiden??
Ist Gott am Ende gar nicht der Gute???

Wenn man mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt kommt man zu folgendem Entschluss: Hexenverbrennung, Inquisition, die Kreuzzüge, alles geschah im Namen Gottes.
Verleitet euch dieser Gedanke nicht auch ins Grübeln.
Menschen mussten in Armut leben oder gar ihr leben lassen damit eine Kirche gebaut werden konnte die an allen Ecken vergoldet ist. Für diesen Prunk mussten die Armen Steuern abtreten. 

Und was sagt man über den Teufel? Er ist derjenige, der die Sünder bestraft. Klar einer muss den Job ja machen und ob man in der Hölle wirklich den ganzen Tag nur Qualen erleidet ist fraglich. Bist jetzt konnte mir da noch keiner was drüber erzählen XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man jetzt noch weiter überlegt für welche Dinge der Teufel sonst steht dann kommt man schnell dazu, das der Teufel für die Freuden im Leben sort, wie Alkoholgenuss, Drogenkonsum, Sex, Verführung, all die kleinen Sünden, die sich der Mensch erlaubt um Spaß zu haben. Die Dinge die am Ende das Leben Lebenswert gemacht haben (auch wenn man manches auch bereuen mag).
Aber im Namen des Teufels ist noch niemand gestorben. 


Was denkt ihr über diese wahnwitzige Kreation meiner Phantasie???

Liebe Grüße Drakora


----------



## Durlok (3. Mai 2009)

Gott -Teufel
gut - böse
Ende - Anfang

ist alles eins
das eine kann ohne das andere nicht existieren und hängt somit immer vom Auge des Betrachters ab

zb heute um 24.00 uhr ist das nun das Ende oder der Anfang
klar man kan sagen das Ende von heute und der Anfang von morgen
aber in dem Moment ist morgen schon heute und heute ist gestern : )

also gibt es keine Definition denn alles änderet sich


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

jaa das sag ich schon seit jahren ^^

gott = böse, teufel = gut


aber nicht gott bringt die menschen um sondern nur son paar beklopte die meinen das gott zu ihnen gesprochen hat aber eins muss man diesen typen lassen die ham echt geile märchen geschrieben


----------



## mayaku (3. Mai 2009)

Guck mal unter "Gnostizismus" oder unter "Demiurg" im Internet.
Die Schlange im Garten Eden als erste Version von Jesus.

...und dann hätte ich noch ein Zitat von Charles Manson:
"Wenn Gott alles ist, wie kann ich dann böse sein?"

So, viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Mai 2009)

> Mein Gott, mein Gott, warum hast du mich verlassen?


Wer seinen EIGENEN Sohn töten läst, kann kein guter Vater sein, oder?


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

naja der teufel wird auch gern Lucifer gennant nicht? Und luzifer ist lateinisch für lichtbringer. Ist jemand der das licht bringt böse? btw: Da bahnt sich doch eine parallele zur griechischen mythologie an^^
Und wenn Gott alles geschaffen ahben soll, dan auch den teufel und der wird schon seine gründe gehabt haben solch einen zeitgenossen zu erschaffen.


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja der teufel wird auch gern Lucifer gennant nicht? Und luzifer ist lateinisch für lichtbringer. Ist jemand der das licht bringt böse? btw: Da bahnt sich doch eine parallele zur griechischen mythologie an^^
> Und wenn Gott alles geschaffen ahben soll, dan auch den teufel und der wird schon seine gründe gehabt haben solch einen zeitgenossen zu erschaffen.


War der Teufel nicht früher mal ein Engel?

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es Gott nicht und diese Diskussion macht keinen Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr über diese wahnwitzige Kreation meiner Phantasie???


"Nicht noch so einer ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2009)

Es gibt kein Gut und kein Böse, nur verschiedene Ansichten einer Sache!
Das ist ein jämmerlicher Versuch die Welt in Schwarz und Weiß einzuteilen um genau sagen zu können was man darf und was nicht... und führt zu nichts als Leid und Kummer!


----------



## Drakora (3. Mai 2009)

@ sTereoType
du hast recht, denn im Christentum wird der Teufel als der Gefallene Engel -Erzengel Gabriel- erwähnt.

Und @ Selor Kiith
ich hatte nicht vor die Welt in schwarz und weiß darzustellen. Das es immer irgendwo graue bereiche geben wird ist klar aber das du schreibst, es gäbe kein gut und kein böse das möchte ich bezweifeln.
Und ebensowenig möchte ich irgendwem sagen was er zu tun hat und was nicht. Es is halt nur ma so ne idee gewesen. 
Denn manchmal denken Menschen auch über den Sinn des Lebens nach.

Ach ja und noch so als Frage: Wenn du der Meinung bist das es Ansichtssache ist was Gut und was Böse ist, dann gib mir mir doch mal die Ansicht, die z.B. eine Kindervergewaltigung mit anschließendem Mord ins gute rücken lässt.

Ich bin gespannt 

Gruß Drakora


----------



## Drakora (3. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Nicht noch so einer ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hast du gegen Wahnwitzige Theorien.
Wenn wir schon dabei sind den Teufel zum Guten und Gott zum Bösen zu machen, da kann ich nur zu sagen:
Genie und Wahnsinn......


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Ach ja und noch so als Frage: Wenn du der Meinung bist das es Ansichtssache ist was Gut und was Böse ist, dann gib mir mir doch mal die Ansicht, die z.B. eine Kindervergewaltigung mit anschließendem Mord ins gute rücken lässt.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt
> 
> Gruß Drakora


z.b. die aussage das gott für alles einen grund hat....


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Sollte es sie geben sind Gott und Satan neutrale,gefühllose Wesen.
Sie sind weder gut noch böse sondern einfach nur "schweiz".
Halten sich aus allen Dingen raus und überlassen uns unserem Schicksal.

Warum sonst verhungern täglich tausende Menschen?Teufels Beitrag?
Nope!

Daran sind wir selber schuld.

Gott und Teufel sind einfach nur neutrale Reality-TV-Konsumenten.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Und @ Selor Kiith
> ich hatte nicht vor die Welt in schwarz und weiß darzustellen. Das es immer irgendwo graue bereiche geben wird ist klar aber das du schreibst, es gäbe kein gut und kein böse das möchte ich bezweifeln.


Wenn du an "Gut" und "Böse" glaubst, glaubst du gleichzeitig auch an eine "schwarz / weisse" Welt. Denn du unterteilst bestimmte Handlungsmuster in die Kategorie "Gut" und andere Handlungsmuster in die Kategorie "Böse." Somit denkst du auch, es gibt Menschen, die "gut" handeln und "gut" sind. Und welche die "böse" handeln und "böse" sind.

Was für die einen gut ist, ist für die anderen böse. Alles eine Frage der Betrachtung. Für einen Vegetarier ist Fleisch essen und Tiere schlachten "böse" und für einen Fleischesser ist das "gut." Wer von den beiden hat recht? Was ist die Wahrheit?



Drakora schrieb:


> Ach ja und noch so als Frage: Wenn du der Meinung bist das es Ansichtssache ist was Gut und was Böse ist, dann gib mir mir doch mal die Ansicht, die z.B. eine Kindervergewaltigung mit anschließendem Mord ins gute rücken lässt.


Eine Möglichkeit die Sache zu sehen: Reinkarnation und Ausgleich von Karma.
Aber solche Sachen verstehen zu wollen, liegt ausserhalb unseres Vorstellungsvermögens.



Drakora schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Wahnwitzige Theorien.


Schau mal das "Gott & die Welt" Forum hier durch: "Wie entsteht unser Denken?", "Universum", "Illuminati", "Evolutionslehre und Schöpfungstheorie", "Schweinegrippe", "Klimawandel", ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakora (3. Mai 2009)

Hey das mit dere Reinkarnation is ne echt plausiebele Antwort wenn auch nicht belegbar. Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht denn weder Gott noch die existens eines Teufels sind in der Geschichte der Menschheit nachweisbar. 
-Ok es gibt auchg da wieder einige spezialisten, die meinen Gott hätte schon zu ihen gesprochen oder so).

Aber um nochmal auf das Schwarz weiß zurück zu kommen ist es denke ich mal für die Menschen unmöglich anders zu denken. Na klar gibt es auch verschiedene abstufungen dieser Farbtöne im Leben und auch mal ein absolutes Mittelmaß wo die dinge von verschiedenen Seiten plausibel wirken. Aber so wie du schreibst, das man die Welt generell nicht in schwarz und weiß einteilen kann weckt in mir eine sehr komische Vorstellung.
Das würde ja heißen wir leben alle in einer grauen Masse es gibt kein schwarz kein weiß nur graue Pampe die die Menschheit meiner meinung nach zu hirnlosen dahinvegetierenden Wesen machen würde.
Der Mensch ist dazu bemächtigt "intelligent" zu handeln und dadurch individuell zu handeln und dadurch für sich zu entscheiden. Und um zu entscheiden braucht der Mensch schwarz und weiß. Ob nun schwarz böse ist und weiß gut, das ist die Frage meines Themenbereiches Engelchen und Teufelchen. 
Klar sieht einer das so und der nächste ganz anders aber terotzdem muss es schwarz und weiß geben um zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Wer von den beiden hat recht? Was ist die Wahrheit?


Die Fleischesser.

Naja, da ich weder an Gott, noch an gut, noch an Teufel, noch an böse glaube, halte ich auch von deiner Theorie nichts.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Hey das mit dere Reinkarnation is ne echt plausiebele Antwort wenn auch nicht belegbar. Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht denn weder Gott noch die existens eines Teufels sind in der Geschichte der Menschheit nachweisbar.
> -Ok es gibt auchg da wieder einige spezialisten, die meinen Gott hätte schon zu ihen gesprochen oder so).
> 
> Aber um nochmal auf das Schwarz weiß zurück zu kommen ist es denke ich mal für die Menschen unmöglich anders zu denken. Na klar gibt es auch verschiedene abstufungen dieser Farbtöne im Leben und auch mal ein absolutes Mittelmaß wo die dinge von verschiedenen Seiten plausibel wirken. Aber so wie du schreibst, das man die Welt generell nicht in schwarz und weiß einteilen kann weckt in mir eine sehr komische Vorstellung.
> ...



Das ist für mich extremer Schwachsinn, der Mensch brauch kein Schwarz und auch kein Weiß um irgendwas zu entscheiden und schon garnicht wird er dadurch zu einer grauen dahinvegetierenden Masse!
Diese Schwarz und Weiß ist lediglich eine Ausrede und ein Überzeugungsargument für diejenigen die nicht nachdenken wollen oder können!
Nur die geistig Armen (um mal wieder in Richtung Bibel zu kommen) benötigen solche vorgefertigten Muster...
Jene die Wahres Wissen und wahre Weisheit erlangt haben, haben sich diesem Schandfleck schon längst entledigt!

Und genau DA liegt das Problem, der gemeine Mensch will nicht nachdenken, er will nichts tun, er will alles schön mundgerecht portioniert bekommen damit er es leichter schlucken kann anstatt selbst nachzudenken oder zum Beispiel bei einem Verbrechen nicht sofort nur "Bringt den Kinderficker um!" schreien sondern vielleicht auch zuerst fragen "Warum? Was ist geschehen das er zu so einer Tat fähig war? Kann man irgendwie was tun damit er es nicht wieder tut, damit er bereut?" denn das würde bedeuten die Menschen nicht mehr in Schubladen einteilen zu können und davor hat der gemeine Mensch Angst, Menschen nicht mehr einteilen zu können, vielleicht sogar Fehler bei sich selbst suchen zu müssen, nicht mehr sagen zu können "Kriminelle per se Schlecht und böse, unheilbare genauso wie alle widernatürlichen Menschen (Ich kenne genug die Homosexualität immernoch für eine perverse Krankheit halten z.B.)" und z.B. "Mensch hat Geld, guten Schönheitschirurgen, ist in der öffentlichkeit der muss gut sein!".

Die Welt in Schwarz und weiß einzuteilen ist nur feige und faule Ausweg, den sich die Menscheit gewählt hat, weil sie sich nicht mit dem Dunklen Teil ihrer Selbst auseinander setzen will, damit sie die anderen ausgrenzen kann, denn das ist der größte Inhalt des Menschlichen Lebens, andere für das was sie sind und das was sie tun ausgrenzen, verteufeln und verabscheuen...
Und dafür ist natürlich ein Schwarz-Weiß Bild erforderlich und wie tief dieses Bild, diese Flucht, in der Menscheit verankert ist, zeigt sehr schön dein Kommentar, wenn man schon dazu übergeht zu sagen "Mit Nachdenken und Toleranz, Akzeptanz anderer Meinungen sei die Menscheit nur ein dahinvegetierender Haufen, der Mensch ist "Intelligent", er brauch nicht mehr Denken!"...


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

selor jetzt fehlt dir nur noch das zitat von jemand bekanntes dessen namen ich nicht mehr weis xD
aber hier ist es " Man kann im leben alles bejaen oder alles verneinen, beides sind wege nicht selbst denken zu müssen"


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jezz nicht wirklich die Zeit, uma lle Beiträge durchzulesen. Doch hoffe ich dass ihr die Predigt von unserem Pastor anhört, der ne Predigt über den Teufel gehalten hat. Inwiefern er sein Leben beeinflusst hat. Leider ist es auf Schweizerdeutsch.

http://www.icf.ch/media/podcasts.html 

Der Podcast, den ich meine, heisst: "Fight Club, zwischen Himmel und Hölle - Das Böse (Leo Bigger)"

Ps: ja, wir sind gerne kreativ bei den Wählen von Titelnamen^^

Edit: Es gibt den podcast auch auf Video dort.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

du liest nicht alel posts udn ich hab keine lust mir den cast anzuhören um zu wissen was er sagt also gib mir mal seine kernaussage^^


----------



## Drakora (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Mit Nachdenken und Toleranz, Akzeptanz anderer Meinungen sei die Menscheit nur ein dahinvegetierender Haufen, der Mensch ist "Intelligent", er brauch nicht mehr Denken!"...



Ich glaube man hat mich falsch verstanden!.

Mine Worte waren es, dass der mensch "intelligent" ist wenn er nachdenkt und wenn er glück hat wird er zu einem Individuum. Tut der Mensch dies nicht dann ist er einfach nur einer von vielen in der Grauen Masse der nur mit dem Flus der anderen mitschwimmt.

Und wenn du sagst du magst Bananen, dann sage ich Bananen = für dich gut (meinetwegen weiß)
Und ich sage Bananen igitt schmeckt mir nich , dann sage ich Bananen = für mich scheiße ( in dem Fall ja dann schwarz)
Verurteile ich dich deswegen nein wenn du Bananen toll findest ich bin anderer meinung lasse dich aber trotzdem deine Banane essen.   (ich weiß scheiß Beispiel)
Es gibt bestimmt auch welche die dann daherkommen und sagen Bananen sind scheiße wieso isst du die, du bist ja ekelig. Das sind schwarz weiß denker mit Schubladensortierung.
Aber ich lasse dich ja obwohl es nich mit meiner Meinung übereinstimmt denke aber trotzdem in schwarz weiß, weil ich für mich entscheide was ich gut finde und was ich doof finde.
Aber nur weil ich jetzt schwarz weiß denke, mache ich mir die Welt nicht einfach und suche feige den einfachsten Weg, den mir die Gesellschaft vielleicht auch noch vorschreiben will. Klar lasse ich mich auch von Medien beeinflussen aber ich bilde mir danach wenigstens noch meine eigene Meinung ob ich das genauso sehe wie die es mir vorkauen wollen.
Hätte ich den einfachsten Weg genommen, dann hätte ich nicht nachgedacht und hätte somit auch nicht die Vorhandene eingebrannte Vorstellung der Menschheit-Gott= Gut / Teufel =böse- in frage gestellt-


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

nein, ich mache keine Kernaussage. warum? Seine Aussage ist mir zu persöhnlich, als dass ich sie jezz sachlich und objektiv zusammenfassen kann.Entweder, du setzt dich mit dem Thema aus oder lässt es bleiben.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nein, ich mache keine Kernaussage. warum? Seine Aussage ist mir zu persöhnlich, als sie jezz sachlich und objektiv zusammenfassen zu können.Entweder, du setzt dich mit dem Thema aus oder lässt es bleiben.


mal gucken, vielleicht morgen . jetzt bin ich zu unkonzentriert um langatmigen ausführungen folgen zu können


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Aber um nochmal auf das Schwarz weiß zurück zu kommen ist es denke ich mal für die Menschen unmöglich anders zu denken. Na klar gibt es auch verschiedene abstufungen dieser Farbtöne im Leben und auch mal ein absolutes Mittelmaß wo die dinge von verschiedenen Seiten plausibel wirken. Aber so wie du schreibst, das man die Welt generell nicht in schwarz und weiß einteilen kann weckt in mir eine sehr komische Vorstellung.
> Das würde ja heißen wir leben alle in einer grauen Masse es gibt kein schwarz kein weiß nur graue Pampe die die Menschheit meiner meinung nach zu hirnlosen dahinvegetierenden Wesen machen würde.


Das "Problem" ist, dass die Menschen an einer "Entweder/Oder"-Sicht festhalten. Entweder eine Sache ist gut oder eine Sache ist schlecht. Die Alternative wäre einfach eine "Sowohl/Als auch"-Sicht. Eine Sache ist auf einer Seite sowohl gut, als auch schlecht. Kommt auf den Betrachtungswinkel an. Dass sowas immer leichter gesagt als getan ist, ist klar. Aber das kann man üben.

Grau heisst, dass es beide Farben zulässt und auch braucht. Sowohl weiss, als auch schwarz. Und keine von beiden ausschließt.


----------



## Drakora (4. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Grau heisst, dass es beide Farben zulässt und auch braucht. Sowohl weiss, als auch schwarz. Und keine von beiden ausschließt.


Siehst du dann haben wir zumindest schonmal eine unterschiedliche Ansicht über das Grau im Leben.
Du siehst es als Meinung die von mehreren Winkeln betrachtet werden kann und ich assoziiere mit grau eher das gleichgultige. Eben die graue Masse die die Gesellschaft vorgesetzt bekommt und an die sie glauben soll.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Man sollte vllt auch einen Pastor zur rate ziehen, was er von dieser Frage hält. *g* Am liebsten unsere, von Icf Zürich^^die reden nicht so geschwollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Man sollte vllt auch einen Pastor zur rate ziehen, was er von dieser Frage hält. *g* Am liebsten unsere, von Icf Zürich^^die reden nicht so geschwollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lieber nicht die sind durch das bild der bibel deutlich geprägt


----------



## Drakora (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Man sollte vllt auch einen Pastor zur rate ziehen, was er von dieser Frage hält. *g* Am liebsten unsere, von Icf Zürich^^die reden nicht so geschwollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wo soll ich so schnell nen Pastor Priester Pfarrer Rabbi oder wie die sich sonst noch nennen herbekommen??


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ich werde unseren Pastor mal den Thread zeigen. Ihr könnt nur hoffen, dass er wirklich die Zeit und Bock hat, mit euch zu diskutieren^^Denns chliesslich ist es schwer, nur durch geschriebene Zeilen, seine eigene èberzeugung und begeisterung auszudrücken^^

Edit: Ich treff ihn frühestens am dienstag


----------



## Drakora (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich werde unseren Pastor mal den Thread zeigen. Ihr könnt nur hoffen, dass er wirklich die Zeit und Bock hat, mit euch zu diskutieren^^Denns chliesslich ist es schwer, nur durch geschriebene Zeilen, seine eigene èberzeugung und begeisterung auszudrücken^^
> 
> Edit: Ich treff ihn frühestens am dienstag



Da zeigt einer aber mal echten Tatendrang und initiative!
Find ich gut


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Siehst du dann haben wir zumindest schonmal eine unterschiedliche Ansicht über das Grau im Leben.
> Du siehst es als Meinung die von mehreren Winkeln betrachtet werden kann und ich assoziiere mit grau eher das gleichgultige. Eben die graue Masse die die Gesellschaft vorgesetzt bekommt und an die sie glauben soll.


Ja. Und das ist es doch, worum es hier geht. Wer "Engelchen" bzw "Gut" und "Teufelchen" bzw "Böse" ist, sind doch Sachen, an die die "graue Masse" der Gesellschaft glaubt, weil sie sie vorgesetzt bekommt und es für unmöglich hält, aus diesem "goldenen Käfig" auszubrechen.
Und das ist eben das schwarz/weiss-denken: "Was der macht ist gut ... Was jener macht ist böse ..."

"Grau" heisst in dem Zusammenhang für mich mehr, zu versuchen zu verstehen, dass beide Seiten, aus ihrem Blickwinkel betrachtet, richtig sind. Und beide Seiten auch ihr "gleich-gültiges" Existenzrecht haben.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Mai 2009)

Ein Glas kann voll sein oder leer oder irgendwas dazwischen. Und man darf nicht vergessen, dass auch die größe des Glases eine Rolle spielt!

(nur die Ruhe ich erklärs genau JETZT^^)

Gut und Böse wird es immer geben. Es sind zwei Gegensätze zwischen denen wir uns immer wieder einpendeln. Es kann nicht nur "gutes" geben oder auch nicht nur "böses". Weil das eine ohne das andere nicht existieren kann. Man kann sich höchstens dazwischen irgendwo "einpendeln" wie bei dem Glas.

Beispiel: Kennt ihr den Film Demolotion Man mit Sylverster Stallone? 

In dieser Welt wird man schon als "Chaot" angesehen wenn man mal laut Flucht und die Polizei trägt keine Waffe die verletzen können. Sie sind es nicht gewohnt das jemand widerspricht. Da war schon "Fluchen" oder "frech sein" böse. 

Im Mittelalter war es nicht böse jemand die Hand abzuhacken der etwas geklaut hat. Oder eine Hexe zu verbrennen die an der schlechten Ernte schuld war.


An den beiden Beispielen sieht man: Je weiter eine Gesellschaft entwickelt ist desto höher sollte sie sich in Richtung "Gut" einpendeln da sie das dafür notwendige wissen hat. Wobei man aber immer auch ein "böse" haben wird. 

Das zur Gesellschaft. Jetzt kommen wir mal zu den einzelnen Menschen. Wir können nicht in sie hineinschauen und deshalb wissen wir nicht, ob sie aus "guten" oder "bösen" Motiven handeln. Ein Dieb ist ja eigentlich böse, aber wenn er klaut um seine Familie zu ernähren würd ich ihn nicht als böse ansehen. Deshalb kann man einen Menschen letztendlich nur an seinem eigenen Gewissen "richten" um zu sagen ob er überwiegend "gut" oder "böse" gehandelt hat. Und Menschen die sagen:"Ich weiß das es böse ist aber ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen!" lügen entweder oder haben ihr Gewissen zwischenzeitlich schon komplett "abgeschaltet".

Ob gut jetzt Gott oder böse als Teufel bezeichnet wird ist doch eigentlich egal!


----------



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja. Und das ist es doch, worum es hier geht. Wer "Engelchen" bzw "Gut" und "Teufelchen" bzw "Böse" ist, sind doch Sachen, an die die "graue Masse" der Gesellschaft glaubt, weil sie sie vorgesetzt bekommt und es für unmöglich hält, aus diesem "goldenen Käfig" auszubrechen.
> Und das ist eben das schwarz/weiss-denken: "Was der macht ist gut ... Was jener macht ist böse ..."
> 
> "Grau" heisst in dem Zusammenhang für mich mehr, zu versuchen zu verstehen, dass beide Seiten, aus ihrem Blickwinkel betrachtet, richtig sind. Und beide Seiten auch ihr "gleich-gültiges" Existenzrecht haben.



Über die Schwarz/Weiß und Gut/Böse Definiton kann man sich noch stundenlang steiten und kommt am Ende doch zu keinem Egebniss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir Menschen haben nun mal den Intellekt und kommen leider nicht drumrum uns über solche Fragen den Kopf zu zerbrechen,... darum ist dies wahrscheinlich nur eins unter vielen Forumstreads zu dem Thema Gott vs Teufel.
Wenn man oberflächlich über dieses Thema streiten möchte kann man wie oben erwähnt stundenlang über Gut/Böse dikutieren, aber ich finde das sind nur die Begriffe die einem an die Hand gegeben sind um überhaupt über so ein Thema sprechen zu können. Darum sollte man eigentlich tiefer in das Themengebiet blicken und sich nicht daran stören, dass es noch keine 100%ig stimmigen Begriffe für diesen Bereich gibt. Man muss darüber hinweg sehen, dass die Begriffe Gut, Böse, Teufel und Gott schon alleine zu einer genauso essentiellen Diskussion führen, hier aber nun mal zum Grundwortschatz gehören um über das übergeordnete Thema zu sprechen.

Ich persönlich bin auch der Meinung, dass es weder Gott noch Teufel gibt ABER es gibt jemanden, der das Ganze lenket! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Siehst du dann haben wir zumindest schonmal eine unterschiedliche Ansicht über das Grau im Leben.
> Du siehst es als Meinung die von mehreren Winkeln betrachtet werden kann und ich assoziiere mit grau eher das gleichgultige. Eben die graue Masse die die Gesellschaft vorgesetzt bekommt und an die sie glauben soll.



Und genau da liegt das Problem!
Du interpretierst Grau als Farbe und NICHT als Metapher... Grau sein heißt zwischen Weiß und Schwarz zu stehen, beides gleichzeitig zu verkörpern und die Welt eben nicht danach aufzuteilen.

Grau sein, heißt auch mal dem Antagonisten in einem Film nahestehen, nicht weil man selbst bösartig und gemein ist, sondern weil man seine Handlungen und Motive verstehen kann, weil man eben nicht sofort "BÖSE!" denkt sondern sich fragt "Warum tut er das?"
Hierzu vielleicht ein naheliegendes Beispiel...
Im Neuen Star Trek Film wird der Antagonist der Crew ein gewisser Romulaner Nero sein, der den Planeten Vulcan und die Erde vernichten will, jeder Schwarz-Weiße würde nun sofort ihn verteufeln und sich natürlich auf die Seite unserer Heldenhaften Crew stellen.
Wenn man nun aber über ihn nachdenkt und nachforscht wird man erkennen warum Nero das tut, seine Heimatwelt, seine Freunde, seine Hochschwangere Frau und sein ungeborenes Kind wurde von einer exorbitanten Supernova vernichtet, die NUR die Vulkanier hätten aufhalten können, welche sich aber an ihr Schwarz-Weiß Bild (Romulaner = Schlecht und Böse) klammerten als über den Schatten zu springen und einer Zivilisation zu helfen, genauso wie die Föderation erst dann auftauchte als Romulus längst ein Asteroidenfeld war oder wie Nero es sagte "Nahe genug um Romulus sterben zu sehen aber zu weit entfernt um zu helfen" er ist ein armer Mann, ein Minenarbeiter der lediglich vom Schmerz getrieben, all jenen die wissentlich und willentlich verhindert haben zu helfen zu zeigen welcher Schmerz dies ist, ihnen auch diesen Schmerz zuzufügen, damit sie wissen was sie getan haben.
Von dieser Sichtweise wird es schon schwieriger nun zu sagen, wer gut und wer böse hier ist, ist Nero der Gute, weil er nur Rache und Vergeltung für die Taten will und ist dementgegen die Föderation inbesondere die Vulkanier die bösen, weil sie Romulus mit Absicht durch ihre Weigerung die Technologie die zur Rettung Notwendig war zu teilen, vernichtet haben, dann doch, nachdem Romulus nicht mehr wahr zugestimmt haben die Supernova unschädlich zu machen, damit niemand anderes sterben muss (bzw. sie nicht in Gefahr sind)?

Hier ist dieses Schwarz und Weiß denken nicht anwendbar, wenn man darüber nachdenkt und wie bereits gesagt, Schwarz-Weiß führt nur dazu das man selbst nicht mehr denken will, weil es viel einfacher ist alles und jeden in Schubladen zu stecken... Jemand der Schwarz-Weiß Denker ist würde wohl sofort sagen: Föderation=Gut, Nero=Böse weil er es auch nicht anders gewöhnt ist als die Föderation immer als den Strahlenden Stern zu sehen und somit auch nicht weiter darüber nachdenkt...

Ich stehe übrigens hierbei voll und ganz hinter Nero... bin ich deswegen Böse?

Wie willst du jetzt zu diesem Beispiel entscheiden wer gut und wer böse ist? Jede Partei hat ihre Gründe, die nachvollziehbar und verständlich sind und ich kann beide Seiten verstehen, warum sie so handeln, wobei mir natürlich in diesem Fall Nero wie gesagt angenehmer ist, weil die entscheidung der Vulkanier und der Föderation zuviel Politisches Kalkül enthalten.


----------



## Varghoud (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin Atheist, für mich gibt es keinen Gott und keinen Teufel, kein Paradies und keinen Himmel. Denn wenn es einen Gott gäbe, der doch so gütig zu guten Menschen ist, dann hätte er sich wohl die falsche Arbeit ausgesucht, wenn ich dran denke, wie mir bestimmte wichtige Personen aus dem Leben gerissen wurden, durch verdammt dumme Zufälle. 

Und ich mag es nicht, die Welt in Schwarz und Weiß, Gut und Böse einzuteilen. Die Realität ist viel zu viel komplex um sie in Schwarz/Weiß zu teilen, sie ist durchsetzt von Graustufen, wie bereits meine Vorposter erwähnten. Das hat vielleicht mal den Leuten im Altertum geholfen, die Welt zu begreifen, aber heute ist das längst antik, besonders wenn ich mir die Rückständigkeit der katholischen Kirche anschaue(Kondome schützen nicht vor AIDS, sondern verschlimmern es sogar? Der Papst hat längst seine Glaubwürdigkeit verloren, aber das passt nicht hierher)

Nichts ist einfach Böse, alles hat seinen Grund. Jeder Mensch, der Böses tut, hat seine Motive, und wenn es auch nur Wahnsinn oder persönliche Probleme sind, und diese rechtfertigen auch niemals seine Taten. Was ich damit sagen wollte ist dass die Welt in Schwarz/Weiß einzuteilen nur zu einem gefährlichen Schubladendenken führt, das die Welt nicht so betrachtet wie sie in Wahrheit ist.


----------



## XellDinch (4. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hierzu vielleicht ein naheliegendes Beispiel...
> Im Neuen Star Trek Film wird der Antagonist der Crew ein gewisser Romulaner Nero sein, der den Planeten Vulcan und die Erde vernichten will, jeder Schwarz-Weiße würde nun sofort ihn verteufeln und sich natürlich auf die Seite unserer Heldenhaften Crew stellen.
> Wenn man nun aber über ihn nachdenkt und nachforscht wird man erkennen warum Nero das tut, seine Heimatwelt, seine Freunde, seine Hochschwangere Frau und sein ungeborenes Kind wurde von einer exorbitanten Supernova vernichtet, die NUR die Vulkanier hätten aufhalten können, welche sich aber an ihr Schwarz-Weiß Bild (Romulaner = Schlecht und Böse) klammerten als über den Schatten zu springen und einer Zivilisation zu helfen, genauso wie die Föderation erst dann auftauchte als Romulus längst ein Asteroidenfeld war oder wie Nero es sagte "Nahe genug um Romulus sterben zu sehen aber zu weit entfernt um zu helfen" er ist ein armer Mann, ein Minenarbeiter der lediglich vom Schmerz getrieben, all jenen die wissentlich und willentlich verhindert haben zu helfen zu zeigen welcher Schmerz dies ist, ihnen auch diesen Schmerz zuzufügen, damit sie wissen was sie getan haben.
> Von dieser Sichtweise wird es schon schwieriger nun zu sagen, wer gut und wer böse hier ist, ist Nero der Gute, weil er nur Rache und Vergeltung für die Taten will und ist dementgegen die Föderation inbesondere die Vulkanier die bösen, weil sie Romulus mit Absicht durch ihre Weigerung die Technologie die zur Rettung Notwendig war zu teilen, vernichtet haben, dann doch, nachdem Romulus nicht mehr wahr zugestimmt haben die Supernova unschädlich zu machen, damit niemand anderes sterben muss (bzw. sie nicht in Gefahr sind)?
> ...



Naheliegendes Beispiel???
du wohnst auch 200jahre inner Zukunft oder?
Mal ganz erhlich zieh deine Uniform aus setz dich mal 3 stunden innen Öffentlichen Park in die sonne und werd braun.
Dann lese diesen Thread nochmal und du wirst endlich begreifen das es hier nicht um die einteilung der *Welt* von schwarz zu Weiß und andersherum geht sondern das man erläutern möchte was im namen gottes geschieht und was im Namen des Teufels, und sich dann mal darüber gedanken macht.

Ohne diesen Schwarz/Weiß vergleich lässt sich das Thema nunmal beschissen erklären.

Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat

Es geht um den imaginaeren Freund nicht um die Menschheit oder Klingonen! Die einteilung Schwarz/Weiß soll im Religiösen bzw. Übernatürlichen stattfinden.

Gruß

Xelldinch


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

XellDinch schrieb:


> Naheliegendes Beispiel???



Naheliegend deswegen, weil in 3 Tagen der Film anläuft... und beleidigen lassen muss ich mich nicht von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

ich glaube nicht an himmel und hölle aber an schöne engel glaub ich ... war letztens eins davon in meinem bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ich glaub nicht das mich irgendwann jemand mit 2 hörnen holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst sag ich hallo diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XellDinch (4. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naheliegend deswegen, weil in 3 Tagen der Film anläuft... und beleidigen lassen muss ich mich nicht von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist echt der Hammer...und beleidigt hab ich dich in Keinsterweise es war eine feststellung über dein Beispiel...wenn ich sowas lese muss ich halt meine meinung dazu äussern.
Es tut mir Leid das meine Meinung so ausfällt aber du gibst allen erdenklichen grund dazu.
Du studierst doch Geschichte also haste doch jedentag mit Religion in irgendeiner weise zutun dann mach ein Anständiges Beispiel oder blätter ein Buch auf und schreib was dazu ab, betreff Gott und Teufel und komm nicht mit Kinofilmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Ich habe im Forum in letzter Zeit vermehr über Naturkatastrophen, Weltuntergans- und Verschwörungstheorieen so wie über Kriege, Krakheiten(Schweinegrippe) und andere Dinge gelesen die zum Leid der Menschheit beitrageb.
> 
> Für mich stellt sich an der Stelle die Frage: Wieso geschieht so viel grauenvolles, wenn ich doch aber jeden Abend vor meinem Bettchen sitze und ein Gott beschütze die Menschen in die Nacht entsende.
> Wieso leben dann immer noch Menschen in Armut, sterben an der Schweinegrippe oder tragen andere Leiden??
> ...




Also Inquisition, Hexenverfolgung und das ganze blutige Handwerk der christlichen Kirche sind zwar "im Namen Gottes" getan worden, aber von Menschen. Ich denke das ist der wichtige Punkt an der Sache. Es ist nicht irgend ein Gott oder irgend ein Teufel der die Menschen das tun lässt das sie tun. Es sind die Menschen selber. Und wenn einer sagt er tut etwas im Namen Gottes (oder des Teufels?!) so versteckt er sich nur hinter etwas. Gott/Teufel sind eigendlich nur dazu da um Dinge die gegen unsere Moral/Etik sind, zu rechtfertigen. Wenn ich heute meine Frau erschlage weil sie mir Fremd gegangen ist  und sage "Gott hat es so gewollt", dann nehme ich diesen Gott quasi als meinen Freifahrtsschein her.
Jeder Mensch ist für sein tun und nicht tun selbst verantwortlich. Wer sich mit Sätzen wie "Gott hat es so gewollt" oder "ich handel im Namen Gottes" rechtfertigt, hat nur Angst davor die Verantwortung für sich selber zu übernehmen. Und leider, grade in harten und schwierigen Zeiten verfallen viele Menschen in dieses "Denken". 

Ich persönlich glaube weder an Gott noch an den Teufel. Ich verachte jene die sich hinter ihrer "Relegion" verstecken und diese als "Erlaubnis" her nehmen um schlimmes oder schlechtes zu tun. 
Relegion, Glaube an Gott ist in soweit in Ordnung solange der einzelne oder eben auch die Masse sich nicht hinter derselen versteckt und seine Taten damit rechtfertigt. Das gilt für alle Relegionen.


----------



## Drakora (4. Mai 2009)

Ein recht herzlichen Dank an Uktawa und Xelldinch, dass sie diesen Thread wieder in die von mir gewünschte Bahn gelenkt haben.
Zugegebenermaßen bin auch ich mit Erklärungsversuchen was meine Grundaussage darstellen soll vom Hauptthema abgekommen.
Danke für die beiden anregenden Beiträge von euch die Naheliegende beispiele dargebracht haben.
Hoffe ihr habt noch weitere schöne gedankengänge in dieser richtung freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Das Thema Glaube, Relegion und Gott/Teufel hat viel Diskusionspotenzial. Denn seit Gott das erste mal erwähnt wurde, gab es auch die erste Diskusion über sein Sein oder sein Nichtsein. Fakt ist das es für viele Menschen auf der Erde eine Art Gott gibt. Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge. Und nichts ist grenzeloser als die menschliche Fantasie.
Deshalb kann ich (also nicht gläubiger Mensch) trotzdem verstehen warum so viele Menschen an ihren Gott (jeder auf seine Weise) glauben. Ich denke bei vielen ist es einfach der Wunsch nach etwas das über ihnen wacht und sie schützt. Egal wie glaubhaft oder unglaubhaft die Existenz jener Gottheit erscheinen mag.
Schlimm finde ich es wenn Menschen wegen ihres Glaubens (soweit sie im Namen ihres Glaubens nichts schlechtes tun) verfolgt werden. Schlimm finde ich auch wenn man versucht anderen seinen Glauben auf zu drängen. Deshalb habe ich auch ein ganz schlechtes Bild von der christlichen Kirche. Sie "missioniert" immer noch und dies ist einfach nen Unding wie ich finde. 
Ich habe schon viel in meinem Leben mit Menschen verschiedener Glaubensrichtungen über ihren Glauben gesprochen. Mit Christen, Juden, Moslems, Hindus und Budisten. Und es gibt durch aus Unterschiede in der Auslebung des einzelnen Glaubens. Aber dennoch haben alle etwas gemeinsam: Eine Grundlage die jeden einzelnen Gläubigen nach einem bestimmten Regelwerk leben lassen soll. Ob diese Regel nun immer sinnvoll ist oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Fakt ist aber das im Grunde diese Regeln eigendlich nur dazu dienen sollen ein gutes Miteinander (innerhalb der einzelnen Relegionen) zu garantieren. Sprich, ethische und moralische Regeln sollen die Menschen Leiten.
Der Unterschied in den Regeln und deren Auslegung ist bei fast jeder Relegion kulturell begründet. Sprich jedes Volk lebt ander und dies spiegelt sich auch meist in dessen Relegion wieder.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Das Thema Glaube, Relegion und Gott/Teufel hat viel Diskusionspotenzial.



Glaube = Hoffnung

Wenn man an etwas glaubt, ohne das man direkte Beweise hat dann "hofft" man einfach das es so ist. Einer Religion anzugehören bedeutet letztendlich, dass man hofft, es gibt noch mehr als das was wir bisher beweisen können.

Maschinen haben es einfach! Sie werden für einen bestimmten Zweck gebaut. Während wir Menschen einen Sinn suchen müssen.

Wäre der Sinn unseres daseins allein die Vermehrung unserer Rasse müßte man sagen die Menschen haben ihr Ziel zwar erreicht, sind aber nichts anderes als Parasiten auf diesem Planeten weil wir ihn tatsächlich zugrunde wirtschaften und das ganze Ökosystem vernichten.

Der nächste Punkt wäre, wenn unsere Existenz tatsächlich nur ein Zufall war und alles mit dem Tod endet wie wenn man eine Legofigur zerlegt, würde das auch bedeuten: 
Menschen sind ersetzbar. Firmen könnte sie praktisch "abschreiben" und wozu Menschen helfen die mir nichts bringen? Hey? Ich lebe nur einmal!

Man würde sich nur an die Regeln der Gesellschaft halten, weil man die Konsequenzen befürchtet und nicht weil man sich als Teil der Gemeinschaft sieht.

Ja ich bin katholisch und nein ich gehe nicht regelmäßig in die Kirche. Der Körper ist der Tempel der Menschen und unser freier Wille der göttliche Funke!

Religion bedeutet nicht, dass man jeden Abend brav sein Gute-Nacht-Gebet beten muß es sagt aus, das man Nächstenliebe praktizieren soll (ich meine jetzt nicht Geschlechtsverkehr). 

Etwas zu tun, ohne eine direkte Gegenleistung zu erwarten.

Ja es gab viele Religionskriege und Religionen sind nicht unfehlbar! Religionen werden genauso für schlechte Zwecke missbraucht wie alles andere auch! Heute wird Kriegspropaganda über die Medien verbreitet (Hey? Der Irak hat Atomwaffen! Wir müssen da rein!). Früher wurden halt Religionen missbraucht! (z.B. Kreuzzug).

Doch wer wars? Ja die Menschen! Und davon nicht alle! Religionen geben auch in schweren Zeiten kraft! Lassen Menschen über sich hinaus wachsen. Aber das sind Fälle die im geheimen passieren und die Menschen eben nicht jedesmal zu nem Reporter rennen. 

Es muß jeder selbst für sich entscheiden ob er an etwas glaubt (hofft) oder ob er der Meinung ist: Wir Menschen sind eine zufallsbedingte Fehlplanung.


Aber überlegt selbst: Wenn ihr ein Ziel vor Augen habt, fällt euch dann nicht der Weg leichter?


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht an himmel und hölle aber an schöne engel glaub ich ... war letztens eins davon in meinem bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


feardotcom ist satanist....

Na ja zum Thema... ICh denke nicht das es einen Gott gibt der mit einem Stab und Krone auf uns aufpasst... es wird eine gute Kraft und eine böse Kraft geben doch auch das böse kann man für gutes einsetzen

so genug philosopiert bin ma afk


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher. Ein grosses Lob für deinen Beitrag.

Ich glaub, es ist wieder Zeit zu outen.

Ich - bin - Christ

und nicht irgendein Christ, der der Staat festgesetzt hat, sondern ausser freien Willem. Ich glaube an Gott. Ich glaube, dass Gott mir und alle meine Fehler verzeiht, wenn ich ihn mit ganzem Herzen (und nicht zum Schein) bitte. 
Ich bin Christlich aufgewachsen, das stimmt. Doch heut, mit 16 Jahren, gehe ich immernoch gerne in meine Kirche. Ich habe sogar meinen regelmässigen Kirchgang erhöht! Wöchendlich 3 mal, Dienstag Freitag und Sonntag.
Am Dienstag treffe ich viele Freunde, die auch in die Kirche gehen, und wir haben tiefe Gespräche, reden unsere Gefühle raus (nicht jeden Dienstag. Je nach Stimmung). Es hilft uns gegenseitig, jemanden zu haben, von dem man weiss, dass er ihn nicht verarscht. 
Freitags gehe ich zur Predigt für die 16-20-Jährigen
 - warum sie aufgeteilt sind, sollt klar sein. Ich mein, geht ihr in ne Kirche, dessen Predigten nur für alte erfahrene Ohren taugen und euch nur langweilen^^ - 
aber nicht nur zur Predigt selber, nein! Ich gehe 2 Stunden früher hin, um bei den Vorbereitungen zu helfen! Ich setze mich dort hinter dem Computer, um zur rechten Zeit die Musikfolien einzublenden, beim Worship. (Worship, dann singen wir, mit eigenkomponierter Band. Wer zum ersten Mal kommt, soll vllt Ohrenstöpsel mitnehmen xD)
Am Sonntag starte ich auch mit dem Bus um 8 und bin um 15 Uhr wieder Zuhause. Ich helfe dort im (von unserer Famile geleitetem) Kiosk und verkaufe kühles Nass (Ice-tea, Cola, Orangensaft etc.) und auch warmes (Toastsandwich, wir machen die besten *.*), aber auch Süssigkeiten.
Und unser Kiosk ist keine Abzocke. Unsere Preise sind soo tief, dass ich mich immer noch wunder, wie wir Profit mit dem Teil machen. 
Übrigens. Der Profit landet niemals in unsere eigenen Taschen. Er wird für die Erweiterung des Kioskes eingesetzt und an der Kirche abgetreten.

Ich bin schon fast ein Kirchenbanause. Ich komm gar nicht mehr weg davon^^. Ich lebe meine Überzeugung. Mir käme es niemals in den Sinn, meine Freunde zu verarschen. Für jeden Menschen habe ich ein offenes Ohr, wenn sie reden wollen. Ich bringe gerne neue Leute in die Kirche.

*Aber*: Ich zwinge sie nicht. Das macht die ganze Kirche nicht. Man darf niemanden in die Kirche zwingen! Das is absolutes Tabu! Entweder, man interessiert sich dafür und kommt vorbei, oder man interessiert sich nicht und kommt nicht. Wir zwingen niemanden in die Kirche. Nicht einmal ein Bisschen ^^.

Ich finds sehr Schade, dass es heute soviele Atheisten gibt. Aber ihr dürft dass, genauso wie ich zu meinem Glauben stehen darf. Zudem will mich auch selber entschuldigen, dass soviel Leid durch "Gottes Namen" getan wurde. Und diese Menschen, die in Gottes Namen getötet und gefoltert haben, hatten wohl zu diesem Moment keinen Gott hinter seinem Rücken...

Uktawa: Du hast einiges erlebt. Doch auf die Frage: "Warum hat Gott das zugelassen?" Möchte ich dir dies sagen. Du kannst sie akzeptieren, oder nicht....:

 Gott liebt dich. Und wenn es dir scheisse geht, ist Gott der, der am meisten darunter leidet. Gott ist Liebe. Aber Gott ist auch Gerechtigkeit. Und weil Gott gerecht ist, muss er den richterlichen Hammer fallen lassen. Es steht in der Bibel: Wer nicht ohne Sünde ist, kommt nicht in den Himmel. Und weil er dass wusste, schickte er Jesus auf Erde. Undter den niedrigsten Umständen hatte er gelebt und ist quallvoll gestorben. Für unsere Sünden. Seitdem können wir einfach zu Gott beten, das er uns vergibt. Natürlich sei gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit und Ehrlichkeit mitgebracht! Dadurch wird uns verziehen. 
Aber viele Menschen verzichten auf sein Geschenk und sagen sich selbst, sie brauchen keinen Gott, sie können das leben alleine meistern.
Der Beweggrund, warum ein Teil deiner Familie gestorben ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber ich weiss. Wenn du tot bist, ist es zuspät Gott noch um Verzeihung zu bitten... 

Meine Worte fallen mir nicht leicht, sie auszusorechen. Ich bekomm selber nen Knoten um Halse bei dieser Aussage.
 Aber du lebst noch! Du kannst dein Leben noch ändern. Du kannst dich für Gott entscheiden. Du kannst ihn um Vergebung beten. Du kannst deine Freunde unterstützen und helfen. Du kannst das Leben aller angenehmer gestalten! Du kannst deine Umgebung mit deinen Taten prägen!

Ich suche noch eine Predigt, die sich mit genau dieser Frage auseinander setzt: "Warum lässt Gott das zu."

*Edit*: Es ist leicht, die Schuld Gott zu geben. Aber kommt es euch nicht in den Sinn, dass nicht Gott, sondernd er Teufel für das Schlechte auf dieser Welt sorgt? Zu diesem Thema hört euch den Podcast (den ich hier auf seite eins gepostet habe). Ist auf schweizerdeutsch.

*Edit2*: Ok, hab den Podcast. Momentan könnt ihr ihn nur auf Itunes beziehn um es anzuhören - natürlich gratis. 
 Geht im Itunes-store auf "Podcasts" dann gebt ihr "Youthplanet" und vllt noch "Icf" ein, dann sucht ihr dort in der Liste nach der predigt, "Wieso? Fragen zum Leben - Warum lässt Gott Leid zu"

ICF heisst International Christian Fellowship

*Edit 3*: Und nein, ich bin nicht müde noch mehr darüber zu diskutieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit 4*: Mann... soviele Edits^^ Nunja: Wie wärs wenn ihr mal wieder in ne Kirche geht und nen pastor fragt? Wie wärs mit meiner? Hier den Link http://www.icf.ch/newcomers/willkommen.html
Es gibt sie auch in Deutschland (mir fallt spontan Icf - Berlin ein.)


----------



## Uktawa (5. Mai 2009)

@Benji9:
Ich habe mir genau durch gelesen was Du geschrieben hast. Und an der einen oder anderen Stelle musste ich schmunzeln. Nicht weil ich es lächerlich fand, sondern weil es mich an viele Diskusionen erinnert die ich mit alten wie auch mit jungen Menschen über das Thema Gott & Relegion führte.
Ich akzeptiere es voll und ganz das Du zu Deinem Glauben stehst und das Du gerne auch andere daran teil haben lassen würdest. Schliesslich bist Du ja davon überzeugt das es Gott gibt, das da etwas ist das über dich wacht und das Dir deine Fehler verzeihen wird. Wenn Du gut damit lebst, kann es ja nicht falsch für dich sein.
Aber ich will Dir da auch ein paar Denkanstöße mit auf den Weg geben, denn ich bin nunmal einer jener Menschen die man wohl Atheisten nennt. Ich selber würde mich eher als Realist bezeichnen. Aber das is ne andere Sache.
Was ich eigendlich sagen will ist folgendes: 

Wenn Gott existiert (mal als hypotetische Annahme) und er über die Menschheit "wacht", dann drängt sich automatisch der Gedanke danach auf warum er soviel Leid zu lässt. Du schreibst ja selber das Schlechte (also auch das Leid) wird vom Teufel verursacht. Aber wenn ich mich so um sehe in der Welt, so sehe ich Menschen die auf Menschen schiessen. Ich sehe Menschen die Häuser anzünden wärend andere darin schlafen. Ich sehe Menschen die Flüsse vergiften aus denen andere Trinken. Ich sehe Menschen die aus Habgier und Hass sogar Freunde und Familie töten. Und warum tun sie das? Nicht weil ein niederes, böses Wesen sie lenkt oder ihre Gedanken verdirbt. Nein weil Menschen sie teilweise zu dem machten was sie wurden. Weil Menschen zu liessen das sie das wurden was sie nun sind. 
Es ist einfach zu sagen "Er hat seine Kinder erschlagen...der Teufel hat daran Schuld". Genau so wie es einfach ist zu sagen "Er hat den Unfall nur knapp überlebt weil Gott es so wollte".Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren selber einen schweren Unfall den ich nur knapp überlebt habe. Weil ich gekämpft habe, weil ich noch nicht von meinem Leben lassen wollte denn ich wusste das ich von meiner Familie noch gebraucht werde. Und weil die Medizin...die modern Medizin geholfenn hat.

Wenn es Gott gäbe (ich sage gäbe weil ich ja nicht daran glaube) so hätte er nicht die Pflicht sich selbst und den Menschen die er schuf gegenüber, seine eigene Schöpfung zu schützen und so zu lenken das sie wohl gedeiht? Hätte er nicht selbst die Pflicht seine Fehler die ehr machte wieder gut zu machen? Müsste er nicht um seine Schöpfung und seine Geschöpfe zu schützen, den Teufel mit aller macht daran hindern Böses zu verbreiten ?

Die Menschen die an Gott glauben (so wie du) beten zu ihm damit er sie von den Sünden erlöst. Aber warum müssen sie um Erlösung bitten, warum müssen sie quasi um verzeihung bitten für die Fehler die Gott zugelassen hat? 
Gott hat ja nach Ausage des Christentums alles erschaffen. Auch die Menschen die er ja nach seinem Ebenbild formte. Hätte er, so weise und gütig wie er doch sein soll, nicht schon bei der Erschaffung sehen, nein erkennen müssen wie "schwach" der Mensch doch ist im Geiste, das er sich vom Teufel so leicht zur Sünde verführen lässt?
Ist es so gesehen nicht eher die Schuld Gottes das der Mensch so ist wie er ist? Für mich ist das ziemlich wiedersprüchlich, denn für mich klingt das alles immer so als müssten die Menschen für die Fehler/Versäumnisse Gottes büßen. Aber da ich eh nicht an Gott oder den Teufel glaube, ist dies für mich eh alles nur "Theorie". 
Wie ich ja schon weiter oben schrieb hab ich viel über dieses Thema diskutiert. Und tu es heute auch noch gerne. Denn nichts bewegt die Menschen ja mehr als die Diskusion über Glauben und Relegion.

Was die Kirche angeht so ist es heute in manchen Teilen der Erde leider immer noch so das sie aktiv missioniert. Ihre "Vertreter" gehen also hin zu den "Heiden" und sprechen mit ihnen über Gott. Versuchen sie zu bekehren. Es stimmt also nicht so ganz das die Kirche nicht versucht andere vom Glauben an Gott zu "überzeugen". Dazu kommt noch das es die Kirche einen eigenen Staat hat. Den Vatikan. Ein ort voller Prunk und Protz. Und selbst die obersten Vertreter kleiden sich hunderten von Jahren in teures und edles Gewandt. Essen von edlen Porzelan und trinken aus edlen Gefässen. Die Kirche treibt Steuern ein, sie ist Reich und sie hat Macht. Soviel Macht das sie sogar in manchen Regionen die Politik und Wirtschaft mit beeinflust. 
Und auch hier sehe ich wieder jede Menge wiedersprüche. Der Satz "Wasser predigen und Wein trinken" kommt hier gut zum tragen. Ich erinnere auch an das goldene Kalb. Schaut euch doch mal die Kirchen an. Warum so protzig, warum so pompös? Ist nicht jede Kirche die voll protz nur so glänzt ein goldenes Kalb..eine Götze?

Ich könnte hunderte Beispiele bringen in denen sich die Kirche ständig wiederspricht. Keine Relegion der Welt ist mir so suspekt, so heuchlerisch (klingt hart aber das ist meine Meinung) wie die christliche. Voller Wiedersprüche, voller Schuld, voller Leid die man über andere gebracht hat.
Ich denke, wenn jemand warhaftig an einen Gott glaubt, wenn jemand warhaftig davon überzeugt ist das es einen Gott gibt, dann braucht er keinen Pfarrer der ihm eine Predig hält, keinen Papst der ihn an Ostern segnet und schon garnicht ein pompöses Haus in das er zum beten geht. 
Kirchensteuer, Beiststuhl, Predigt und "Vergebung der Sünden" sind meiner Meinung nach nur Mittel zum Zwecke. Und der Zweck dient einzig allein dazu, dafür Sorge zu tragen das der einzelne in der Gesellschaft funktioniert und ohne grosses murren seinen Beitrag leistet. Das er sich an Regeln hält damit das Wohl der gemeinschaft nicht gefärdert ist.

So..genug der Worte für heute.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Mai 2009)

Der Anhang sollte alles beinhalten, was ich zu dem Thema zu sagen habe o.0


----------



## mayaku (5. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Anhang sollte alles beinhalten, was ich zu dem Thema zu sagen habe o.0



Ich bin bekennende Agnostikerin! ...oder vielleicht auch nicht! *fg*


Man sollte sich einfach nur mal von alten Vorstellungen trennen.
...und zwar in jede Richtung!

Nicht alle Christen sind sabbernde Vollidioten, die nicht wissen, wie man "Wissenschaft" buchstabiert. Immerhin stammt die "Big Bang"-Theorie von Georges Edouard Lemaître, einem katholischen Priester!

Nicht alle Atheisten sind wirklich Atheisten, denn viele sind nur Anti-Kirchentypen und nicht gottlos. 

Gott muss kein Mann sein. Gott muss keine Frau sein. Gott muss nicht sein. Gott muss nicht nicht sein. Gott kann all das gleichzeitig sein. Oder eben Alanis Morissette. Als gläubiger Mensch sollte man sich eh nicht anmassen zu wissen, was Gott ist oder will. Ziemlich anmassend, also kann man das mit den Bomben und dem Glaubenskrieg auch gleich mal lassen.

Das Wort "Glaube" bezieht sich nicht immer auf die uns bekannten Kirchen und Glaubensgemeinschaften.
"Ich glaube!" muss nicht heißen, dass ich an einen der bekannten Gott-Figuren glaube und schon gar nicht, dass ich Christin bin.

In der Bibel haben aus politischen Gründen mehr Menschen herum geschrieben als an den Schlagzeilen der Bild, also sollte man aufhören es als Wort Gottes zu sehen...und selbst wenn es das wäre, so ist die menschliche Sprache (egal welche jetzt) wohl kaum in der Lage göttliche Worte richtig umzusetzen.
Also darf man die Bibel gerade als gläubiger Christ nicht zu wörtlich nehmen. Gleiches gilt für den Koran und alle anderen heiligen Schriften die ihren Ursprung auf Gott oder gleich mehrere Götter berufen.


Sich gedanklich außerhalb dessen zu bewegen, was von einem selbst immer als wahrhaftig und unumstößlich angenommen wurde, ist meiner Meinung nach die größte Stärke und das größte Potential jedes einzelnen Menschen.
Wer versucht zu verstehen und seine eigenen Meinungen gern mal hinterfragt und kein Problem hat sie zu ändern, den würde ich als "gut" bezeichnen, wer kein Verständnis aufbringen will, da er seine eigenen Meinungen als unumstößlich ansieht, der ist "böse".


----------



## Bellthane (5. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe das ganze so, ich selbst gehe ungern in die Kirche, weil ich nicht eine Institution brauche um an etwas zu glauben. Ich glaub es gibt irgendwas höheres da draussen, muss ja nicht zwingend "Gott" sein. Ich bin einfach ein Mensch, der gerne hilfsbereit ist und auch ein offenes Ohr für andere hat. Ich bin bestimmt niemand, der seine Meinung als einzige Wahrheit ansieht.

Ich glaube, wie meine Vorposterin schon gesagt hat, dass die richtig bösen Menschen, ihre Meinung anderen aufzwingen wollen und nur ihre Meinung als einzige Wahrheit zu lassen. Im Grunde betreibt die Kirche nichts anderes, sie sieht ihre Meinung als einzige wahre an und lässt nichts anderes zu. Es hat sich zwar schon gebessert, aber im Mittelalter war es genau das, was Religionskriege ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, es ist wieder Zeit zu outen.
> 
> Ich - bin - Christ



Nein! Echt jetzt? Hmm... das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten wenn du dich jetzt nicht geoutet hättest! XD

Hach Benji! Ich mag dich einfach!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Uktawa schrieb:


> Wenn Gott existiert (mal als hypotetische Annahme) und er über die Menschheit "wacht", dann drängt sich automatisch der Gedanke danach auf warum er soviel Leid zu lässt. Du schreibst ja selber das Schlechte (also auch das Leid) wird vom Teufel verursacht. Aber wenn ich mich so um sehe in der Welt, so sehe ich Menschen die auf Menschen schiessen. Ich sehe Menschen die Häuser anzünden wärend andere darin schlafen. Ich sehe Menschen die Flüsse vergiften aus denen andere Trinken. Ich sehe Menschen die aus Habgier und Hass sogar Freunde und Familie töten. Und warum tun sie das? Nicht weil ein niederes, böses Wesen sie lenkt oder ihre Gedanken verdirbt. Nein weil Menschen sie teilweise zu dem machten was sie wurden. Weil Menschen zu liessen das sie das wurden was sie nun sind.
> Es ist einfach zu sagen "Er hat seine Kinder erschlagen...der Teufel hat daran Schuld". Genau so wie es einfach ist zu sagen "Er hat den Unfall nur knapp überlebt weil Gott es so wollte".Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren selber einen schweren Unfall den ich nur knapp überlebt habe. Weil ich gekämpft habe, weil ich noch nicht von meinem Leben lassen wollte denn ich wusste das ich von meiner Familie noch gebraucht werde. Und weil die Medizin...die modern Medizin geholfenn hat.
> 
> Wenn es Gott gäbe (ich sage gäbe weil ich ja nicht daran glaube) so hätte er nicht die Pflicht sich selbst und den Menschen die er schuf gegenüber, seine eigene Schöpfung zu schützen und so zu lenken das sie wohl gedeiht? Hätte er nicht selbst die Pflicht seine Fehler die ehr machte wieder gut zu machen? Müsste er nicht um seine Schöpfung und seine Geschöpfe zu schützen, den Teufel mit aller macht daran hindern Böses zu verbreiten ?



Und hier nochmal ein Auszug aus Scrätchers wirrem Gedankengut:

Habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt ob euch eine Person wirklich mag oder es euch nur vorspielt? Ob jemand tatsächlich schon Verantwortung übernehmen kann oder sich einfach überschätzt? Und wenn er es nicht kann, wie man ihn auf so eine Aufgabe vorbereitet?

Worauf ich hinaus will:

Nehmen wir mal an der göttliche Funke in uns ist der freie Wille, wir hätten Kräfte mit denen wir das leere Universum füllen könnten. Es nach unseren Ideen "formen". Ja, praktisch unser eigenes Paradis daraus zu machen. Und das für die Ewigkeit.

Wie kriegt man jemand dazu, dass er diese Kraft nicht missbraucht?

Man hilft ihm seinen Charakter zu prägen. Ein anständiges Wesen zu werden, dass auch mal SELBSTLOS handelt zum wohl aller. Aber was ist, wenn er das nur vorgibt und so tut als ob, damit er als geeignet angesehen wird? 

Nimm ihm seine Fähigkeiten, schick ihn auf eine niederere Lebensform und zwar in einen physischen Körper und laß ihn nur hören das es sowas geben soll! Aber zeig ihm keine Beweise. Dann wird er sein wahres Ich zeigen, wie er sich benimmt wenn mal keiner zuschaut und ob er für die Gemeinschaft handelt oder nur für sich!

Das Leben ist eine Prüfung. Nur ist sie nicht für alle gleich schwer. Ein dummer Mensch hat es einfacher weil er die Zusammenhänge nicht so gut erkennen kann, wie ein intelligenter Mensch. Manche Menschen wachsen über sich hinaus. Z.B. Ghandi. Aber nicht jeder kann ein Ghandi sein also nach was sollen wir bewerten? Warum nicht nach dem EIGENEN GEWISSEN? Wer stehts in dem Glauben handelt, das richtige zu tun ist frei von Sorgen! Wer sein Gewissen unterdrückt, ist sich selbst bewußt, dass es falsch war. Und wer keins mehr hat ist wohl ein schwarzes Schaf der Herde. 

Ich glaube auch nicht das wir nur ein Leben haben, ich glaube an Reinkarnation bis wir tatsächlich soweit sind, dass wir unseren Charakter geprägt haben.

Also ist das ganze geschehen auf der Welt nichts als eine große Prüfung für Dinge die danach kommen. Eine Art Test. Der funktioniert. Weil die Testpersonen miteinander interagieren. Das Leid kommt tatsächlich von den Menschen. Nicht nur aber auch. Doch sind es Menschen die wohl noch viel zu lernen haben. 

So, das wars erstmal, falls das wer interessant fand und fragen hat nur zu. Ansonsten laß ich es einfach mal so mitten im Thread stehen!^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> feardotcom ist satanist....
> 
> Na ja zum Thema... ICh denke nicht das es einen Gott gibt der mit einem Stab und Krone auf uns aufpasst... es wird eine gute Kraft und eine böse Kraft geben doch auch das böse kann man für gutes einsetzen
> 
> so genug philosopiert bin ma afk



sicher doch digga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach heavens du glaubstt doch nur daran das es einen gott gibt mit nem 2h schwert und nen eistron XD


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

Meine These dazu: Gibt es Gott und ist der Mensch das Abbild Gottes, dann sind Gott und Teufel ein und dieselbe Person. 

Ich erlaube mir nicht zu sagen, ob es einen oder mehrer Götter, ein Leben nach dem Tod usw. gibt, da man das erst nach seinem Ableben feststellen kann. 
Der christliche Glaube erscheint mir jedoch unlogisch, weil er nicht dem Prinzip unserer Welt enspricht. Denn es gibt nichts, was nur "gut" und nur "böse" ist. Manchmal liegt es sogar nur im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

@ Scrätcher: Warte mal.. ich muss meinen Titel ändern.


----------



## Thoor (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sicher doch digga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der nennt sich Arthas und ist mein S/M sklave für lustvolle stunden

und du kommst jetz ma bwl mit du nappel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marug (6. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Ich habe im Forum in letzter Zeit vermehr über Naturkatastrophen, Weltuntergans- und Verschwörungstheorieen so wie über Kriege, Krakheiten(Schweinegrippe) und andere Dinge gelesen die zum Leid der Menschheit beitrageb.
> 
> Für mich stellt sich an der Stelle die Frage: Wieso geschieht so viel grauenvolles, wenn ich doch aber jeden Abend vor meinem Bettchen sitze und ein Gott beschütze die Menschen in die Nacht entsende.
> Wieso leben dann immer noch Menschen in Armut, sterben an der Schweinegrippe oder tragen andere Leiden??
> ...



Hallole!
Also ich sehe das so das Gott ein Abbild des Guten ist der Teufel das Böse muss aber beides respektiern da es teile eines ganzen sind.So wie es Plus und Minus gibt,oder Hell und Dunkel.Denn ohne das eine gibt es das andere nicht. Stelle dir das "Ganze" als eine riesige Wagge vor und die Menschen sind die Gewichtssteine,die die Wagge nach einer Seite hin kippen lassen können oder im gleichgewicht belassen.Der Mensch ist es also der allein endscheidet ob er Gut oder Böse sein möchte.Denn wir haben den freien Willen
bekommen uns auf eine Seite zu schlagen.Sicher sind im Namen Gottes sehr viele Menschen gestorben aber auch im Namen des Teufels und tun es leider heute noch.Und warum? Nun weil Dummheit,Ignoranz,Gier,und Denkfaulheit regieren.Der Mensch ist es auch,der allein die Fähigkeit hat sich den Ast auf dem er sitzt abzusägen und es schon zur hälfte getan hat.
Die Hölle erschafft man sich selbst in dem man sich den Verführungen hin gibt und danach ein schlechtes Gewissen hat oder im schlimmsten falle Qualen erleidet.
Doch wie schon geschreiben es ist alles freiwillig und seine eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich an der Stelle die Frage: Wieso geschieht so viel grauenvolles, wenn ich doch aber jeden Abend vor meinem Bettchen sitze und ein Gott beschütze die Menschen in die Nacht entsende.
> Wieso leben dann immer noch Menschen in Armut, sterben an der Schweinegrippe oder tragen andere Leiden??
> Ist Gott am Ende gar nicht der Gute???
> Wenn man mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt kommt man zu folgendem Entschluss: Hexenverbrennung, Inquisition, die Kreuzzüge, alles geschah im Namen Gottes.
> ...


Also,
Dir paßiert das Leid nicht in diesem Ausmaß (weil Du durch Deinen Glauben geschützt bist?), weil Du bereits Lernerfahrungen gemacht hat (vorherigen Leben?) und durch das Bestehen der Prüfungen und Deinen Erfahrungen Deinen Weg in der Welt gehst.

Manche Menschen (wir alle immer mal wieder) lernen durch Leid, das gehört dazu um geläutert und wie Phönix aus der Asche aus eine Sache hervorzukommen und daran zu wachsen.

Meistens sind es Menschen die solche Taten in Namen Gottes vollbringen.
Das heißt 1. nicht das es zwingend einen Gott gibt (hab den bisher nicht getroffen, glaube aber das es höheres entwickeltes Sein als uns gibt)
und 2. das sie in seinem Auftrag handeln.

Die Evolution in der natur und in dem leben liegt den Schluß nahe, das wir lernende und sich entwickelte Wesen sind, also sollte man versuchen unsere Vorfahren grundsätzlich nicht zu verurteilen.

Für mich gibt es nicht mehr gut und böse (wohl noch positiv und negativ), sondern eher bewußtes und unbewußtes Handeln, Denken und Fühlen.

Wenn man das Modell nachvollziehen kann, weird man freier und läßt seine Vorurteile immer mehr los.

Ich rate an sich mit Familienaufstellen zu beschäftigen, weil da kann man an eigenem Leib erleben, das wir mehr sind als nur Körper, sondern auch Bewußtsein und Emotionen besitzen und vor allem, das wir alle miteinander verbunden sind (Weltgeist, Metamensch, Akascha Chronik).

Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit
Dies spiegelt einen winzigen Ausblick von meiner Gesinnung und Glaubensgut wieder und ich war so frei und nahm mir die Zeit und Energie, für die die es interessiert.

So an denn
gehabt Euch wohl und habt angehme Tage und Nächte
/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------



## x3n0n (18. August 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt kommt man zu folgendem Entschluss: Hexenverbrennung, Inquisition, die Kreuzzüge, alles geschah im Namen Gottes.


Das ist eine falsche Aussage. Das alles geschah im Namen der Kirche. Nicht im Namen Gottes. Ich denke hier sollte man unterscheiden.

Verwarnung für Vreen. Und bleibt on Topic.


----------



## Vreen (18. August 2009)

edit: ups, da war die zensurbehörde schneller...


----------



## x3n0n (18. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> edit: ups, da war die zensurbehörde schneller...


Ich nehme das als Kompliment, vielen Dank


----------



## Cørradø (18. August 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Das ist eine falsche Aussage. Das alles geschah im Namen der Kirche. Nicht im Namen Gottes. Ich denke hier sollte man unterscheiden.


Guter Ansatz! Und selbst das sollte man als informierter Mensch relativieren.
Eine Verurteilung in einem Hexenprozess z.B. geschah quasi "im Namen des Volkes". Sie wurden von weltlichen Gerichten ausgesprochen und haben in erster Linie mal nichts mit der Kirche zu tun, geschweige denn mit Gott. 
"Schadenszauber" wirken war schlicht ein Straftatsbestand!

Das juristische "Brauchtum" an sich ist auch nicht aus einem christlichen Weltbild gewachsen sondern war schon bei den germanischen Stämmen gängige Praxis.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Zwei Gedanken zum Teufel:

1) Sehr wahrscheinlich kommt die dargestellte Figur des Teufels  (wie so vieles aus der christlichen Welt) aus heidnischer Mythologie. Besonder Ähnlichkeit weisst er mit Wald- und Naturgott Pan auf, der für Freude an Musik, Tanz und Fröhlichkeit steht. Genau die Dinge die lange in der katholischen Kirche nicht gern gesehen waren.
Kurzerhand wurde Pan als Symbol der Lebensfreude zu Satan umdekoriert und somit negativ besetzt.

2) Religiös steht der Teufel für Versuchung. Für all die Verlockungen die uns von dem Weg abringen sollen, der gut und gerecht ist.
Der Teufel hat dadurch keine Gestalt sondern er ist in all dem was uns umgibt und und auffordert zu sündigen.
Das können auch die kleinsten Kleinigkeiten sein.
Der Teufel selber ist demnach nicht böse sondern er ist quasi die natürliche Auslese zwischen denen die standhaft bleiben können und denen die es nicht können.

Darum würde Gott ohne Teufel auch keinen Sinn machen, denn ohne Teufel gäbe es keine Versuchung und ohne Versuchung keinen Glauben.
Eine sich bedingende Dualität.



P.S.
Eine kleine Frage zur Allmächtigkeit.

Wäre ein allmächtiger Gott in der Lage einen Stein zu erschaffen, der so schwer ist, das er ihn  nicht aufheben kann?


----------



## Vreen (18. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zwei Gedanken zum Teufel:
> P.S.
> Eine kleine Frage zur Allmächtigkeit.
> 
> Wäre ein allmächtiger Gott in der Lage einen Stein zu erschaffen, der so schwer ist, das er ihn  nicht aufheben kann?




wenn er lange genug zeit hat schon.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage zur Allmächtigkeit.
> 
> Wäre ein allmächtiger Gott in der Lage einen Stein zu erschaffen, der so schwer ist, das er ihn  nicht aufheben kann?



Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass Gott die Existenz an sich ist: klares nein!

Da er das Universum ist und auch weiter erschafft könnte er auch alles bewegen was sich darin befindet! Die interessantere Frage wäre: Wie entstand er? Oder wer hat so eine Macht erschaffen?


----------



## Cørradø (18. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zwei Gedanken zum Teufel:
> 
> 1) Sehr wahrscheinlich kommt die dargestellte Figur des Teufels (wie so vieles aus der christlichen Welt) aus heidnischer Mythologie. Besonder Ähnlichkeit weisst er mit Wald- und Naturgott Pan auf, der für Freude an Musik, Tanz und Fröhlichkeit steht. Genau die Dinge die lange in der katholischen Kirche nicht gern gesehen waren.
> Kurzerhand wurde Pan als Symbol der Lebensfreude zu Satan umdekoriert und somit negativ besetzt.
> ...


Hervorragend!
Ein Lichtblick im Gott und die Welt-Forum. 

zu 1) Tatsächlich ist es gängige Praxis, wenn nicht DAS Erfolgsrezept, der Urchristlichen Religion vorhandene Brauchtümer einfach zu übernehmen. Dann fällt das konvertieren nicht so schwer. ^^ Weihnachten, Ostern ... usw... Frühe Kirchengebäude stehen meist auf ehemaligen heidnischen Kultstätten usw...
Ein weiteres Indiz für den assimilierten "Daibel" ist seine Nichtexistenz in der hebräischen Bibel, also unserem "Alten Testament". Daraus kann man schliessen, dass ein "Glaube" an solch eine Instanz im ursprünglichen Wirkungskreis der Schrift nicht vorherrschte, dafür aber im Mittelmeerraum/der hellenistischen Welt/im antiken Europa an den das Neue Tesatment adressiert ist.

zu 2) Das mit der Dualität find ich nachvollziehbar. Für ein Gleichgewicht brauchts ja immer zwei Polaritäten bzw... 'Gewichte'. Schon klar. Ohne Schatten kein Licht usw... egal wie man's nennt.
Die Versuchung findet man btw im Alten Testament schon... wie wir uns alle an die Schlange im Paradies erinnern.
Dadurch ist deine Allgemeingültigkeit dieser/deiner "Balance-Regel" auch aus christlicher Weltanschauung quasi schon belegt.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage zur Allmächtigkeit.
> 
> Wäre ein allmächtiger Gott in der Lage einen Stein zu erschaffen, der so schwer ist, das er ihn  nicht aufheben kann?


Ah, diesen Diskussionspunkt gabs schonmal, Stichwort: Quantenstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um die Frage zu beantworten: Wenn es tatsächlich einen allmächtigen Gott gäbe, so wäre dieser auch korrekterweise in der Lage einen Stein zu erschaffen, der so schwer ist, dass er ihn nicht aufheben kann, denn die allmächtigkeit gewährt ihm eben genau auch dies zu tun. Nur unser menschlicher beschränkter Verstand ist nicht in der Lage zu begreifen, dass ein allmächtiger Gott gleichzeitig in der Lage ist, allmächtig zu sein und insofern auch alles und jeden aufheben zu können und dennoch einen Stein zu erschaffen, den er nicht aufheben kann.

Die Frage die aber noch mehr interessiert (und auch hier irgendwo früher schonmal gestellt wurde): Um etwas aufheben zu können, muss es bereits irgendwo drauf liegen. Das würde bedeuten, es gäbe einen Stein, der noch grösser oder noch schwerer wäre, respektive das Gewicht eines anderen Steines tragen könnte, der selbst schon so schwer ist, dass er von einem allmächtigen Gott nicht aufgehoben werden kann. Woher kommt dann dieser Stein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und worauf liegt dieser Stein widerum? Auch hier lautet die einzig plausible Antwort: Unser menschlicher Verstand beschränkt sich auf die uns bekannten drei Dimensionen. Daher sind wir nicht im Stande, solche Fragen beantworten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber um die Frage zu beantworten: Wenn es tatsächlich einen allmächtigen Gott gäbe, so wäre dieser auch korrekterweise in der Lage einen Stein zu erschaffen, der so schwer ist, dass er ihn nicht aufheben kann, denn die allmächtigkeit gewährt ihm eben genau auch dies zu tun. Nur unser menschlicher beschränkter Verstand ist nicht in der Lage zu begreifen, dass ein allmächtiger Gott gleichzeitig in der Lage ist, allmächtig zu sein und insofern auch alles und jeden aufheben zu können und dennoch einen Stein zu erschaffen, den er nicht aufheben kann.
> 
> Die Frage die aber noch mehr interessiert (und auch hier irgendwo früher schonmal gestellt wurde): Um etwas aufheben zu können, muss es bereits irgendwo drauf liegen. Das würde bedeuten, es gäbe einen Stein, der noch grösser oder noch schwerer wäre, respektive das Gewicht eines anderen Steines tragen könnte, der selbst schon so schwer ist, dass er von einem allmächtigen Gott nicht aufgehoben werden kann. Woher kommt dann dieser Stein?
> 
> ...



Er müßte nicht versuchen den Stein aufzuheben sondern seine Allmächtigkeit! Beispiel: Es wird ja gesagt Gott ist überall! Das Universum entstand durch den Urknall also müßte man sich doch Gott als eine Form von Energie vorstellen der sich in diesem leeren Raum gestalten kann wie er will. Das wiederum würde bedeuten, dass er den Stein aus sich selbst erschaffen würde. Was zur Folge hätte das er entweder dem Stein soviel Energie gibt, bis er selbst nicht mehr Existent ist oder ihn eben zu jeder Zeit wieder aufheben könnte!

So seh ich es zumindestens.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Er müßte nicht versuchen den Stein aufzuheben sondern seine Allmächtigkeit! Beispiel: Es wird ja gesagt Gott ist überall! Das Universum entstand durch den Urknall also müßte man sich doch Gott als eine Form von Energie vorstellen der sich in diesem leeren Raum gestalten kann wie er will. Das wiederum würde bedeuten, dass er den Stein aus sich selbst erschaffen würde. Was zur Folge hätte das er entweder dem Stein soviel Energie gibt, bis er selbst nicht mehr Existent ist oder in eben zu jeder Zeit wieder aufheben könnte!
> 
> So seh ich es zumindestens.


Nunja, "Allmacht" kann auch unterschiedlich interpretiert werden. Eine Interpretation liegt eben genau darin, dass man alles und jeden beeinflussen kann und auch die Regeln (Naturgesetze), die man selbst erschäfft ändern und beliebig verformen kann.
Es gibt aber auch die Interpretation von Allmacht die besagt, dass Allmacht nur innerhalb der vorliegenden Regeln gültig ist und dass paradoxe, bzw widersprüchliche Handlungen nicht möglich sind.

Im ersten Fall wäre somit das Schaffen des Steins kein Problem, im zweiten hingegen schon.

Die Frage der Allmacht ist aber eine andere Frage als die Frage der Schaffung des Universums. Allmacht quasi die Möglichkeit, etwas zu tun, die Schaffung des Universums nur eines der Resultate. Daher sollte die Frage der Allmacht auch separat betrachtet werden.

So muss off für heute, hat Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja, "Allmacht" kann auch unterschiedlich interpretiert werden.



Wohl war! Während bei den Griechen z.B. "göttlich" bedeute, dass dieses Wesen den Menschen überragend überlegen war, so wird doch im christlichen Glauben von "Allmächtig" gesprochen und als Schöpfer kann man seine Schöpfung eben komplett umgestalten. Von Zeus wurde auch nicht gesagt, dass er zur jederzeit überall ist.


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2009)

Ich glaube und habe lange Zeit an Gott geglaubt, er hat mir immer Kraft gegeben...

Aber wenn ich mir so anschaue wie er mit meinem Leben umgeht und meine "Wünsche" (Nein nicht "ich wünsch mir ne PS3, hochstehendere Dinge) achtet, dann frage ich mich manchmal ob nicht alles doch Zufall ist...
Ich meine ich lese jeden Tag in der Bibel und bete auch (ja los steinigt mich -.-) und habs relativ schwer im Leben im Vergleich zu anderen, dies einfach so leicht haben, da erinner ich mich echt immer an ein Zitat aus nem Onkelz Lied
"Hat Gott auf uns geschissen? Oder sind wir ihm egal?"
Ja los flamed mich -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> mich echt immer an ein Zitat aus nem Onkelz Lied
> "Hat Gott auf uns geschissen? Oder sind wir ihm egal?"



Das Zitat ist falsch.
Es heißt "Hat Gott auf mich geschissen, oder warum ließ ich Dich gehn'?". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube und habe lange Zeit an Gott geglaubt, er hat mir immer Kraft gegeben...
> 
> Aber wenn ich mir so anschaue wie er mit meinem Leben umgeht und meine "Wünsche" (Nein nicht "ich wünsch mir ne PS3, hochstehendere Dinge) achtet, dann frage ich mich manchmal ob nicht alles doch Zufall ist...
> Ich meine ich lese jeden Tag in der Bibel und bete auch (ja los steinigt mich -.-) und habs relativ schwer im Leben im Vergleich zu anderen, dies einfach so leicht haben, da erinner ich mich echt immer an ein Zitat aus nem Onkelz Lied
> ...



Nunja die Frage ist, ob Gott dazu da ist deine Wünsche zu achten oder ob du da bist seine zu achten ?
(das ist kein flame sondern eine theologische Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Wieso leben dann immer noch Menschen in Armut, sterben an der Schweinegrippe oder tragen andere Leiden??
> Ist Gott am Ende gar nicht der Gute???


Mit diesem Problem beschäftigt sich die Theodizee-Frage.


Letzten Endes ist es doch Definitionssache... (bzgl. Titel des Threads)


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja, "Allmacht" kann auch unterschiedlich interpretiert werden. Eine Interpretation liegt eben genau darin, dass man alles und jeden beeinflussen kann und auch die Regeln (Naturgesetze), die man selbst erschäfft ändern und beliebig verformen kann.
> *Es gibt aber auch die Interpretation von Allmacht die besagt, dass Allmacht nur innerhalb der vorliegenden Regeln gültig ist und dass paradoxe, bzw widersprüchliche Handlungen nicht möglich sind.*



Diese Art von Allmacht ist aber schwer mit der christlichen Vorstellung von Gott zu vereinbaren, denn auch Regeln müssen bestimmt werden.
Insofern tendier ich selber schon zu der Allmachtsvorstellung die man sich nicht vorstellen kann (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich denke, wenn wir poplige, fleischfressenden Wassersäcke uns Allmacht vorstellen könnten wäre es nicht weit her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mit diesem Problem beschäftigt sich die Theodizee-Frage.



und da wären wir wieder bei der Allmachtsfrage.

Wenn wir schon nicht in der Lage sind, Gottes Allmacht zu erfassen, wie sollen wir dann in der Lage sein sein Wirken zu beurteilen nach selbst definierten Kategorien wie gut oder böse.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Definiere Allmacht.

Wenn du die gebräuchliche Definition, also die Fähigkeit alles zu tun, wählst. Folgt am Ende das Gott nicht allmächtig ist. Natürlich sollte man hier als Prämisse die Existenz Gottes akzeptieren, sonst wär s ja ein bisschen blöd...

Netter Aspekt ist ebenfalls ist auch das Allwissen...



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> und da wären wir wieder bei der Allmachtsfrage.



Nein, es geht dabei nicht immer um die Allmachtsfrage. Lies dir mal Leibniz, Kant oder so durch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Definiere Allmacht.
> 
> Wenn du die gebräuchliche Definition, also die Fähigkeit alles zu tun, wählst. Folgt am Ende das Gott nicht allmächtig ist. Natürlich sollte man hier als Prämisse die Existenz Gottes akzeptieren, sonst wär s ja ein bisschen blöd...
> 
> Netter Aspekt ist ebenfalls ist auch das Allwissen...




Wie definiere ich etwas, dass ich gar nicht begreifen kann ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Das sehe ich eher als schlichte Ausrede...


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das sehe ich eher als schlichte Ausrede...



nein

ich zitiere mal



Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja, "Allmacht" kann auch unterschiedlich interpretiert werden. Eine Interpretation liegt eben genau darin, dass man alles und jeden beeinflussen kann und auch die Regeln (Naturgesetze), die man selbst erschäfft ändern und beliebig verformen kann.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch die Interpretation von Allmacht die besagt, dass Allmacht nur innerhalb der vorliegenden Regeln gültig ist und dass paradoxe, bzw widersprüchliche Handlungen nicht möglich sind.



Nach der zweite Definition könnte man Allmacht definieren, ohen Frage, aber das ist die menschliche Sicht von Allmacht. Sie ist vermutlich lächerlich.

Die erste und hier würde ich eher Beschreibung als Definition sagen, ist soweit von uns entfernt, als würde man ein Strichmänchen bitten die dritte Dimension zu definieren.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Beispiel:
1+1=0

"Begreif ich nicht, kann ich auch nicht definieren."  Aber eben genau nur, weil du dich eben damit nicht beschäftigt hast. 
Und ja diese Definition macht durchaus Sinn.

Letzten Endes kannst du damit alles "erklären", ohne irgendwas verstanden zu haben.



> aber das ist die menschliche Sicht von Allmacht.


Dann versuchst du es ins Transzendente zu verschieben. Hast du damit dann irgendwas mit anfangen können? Ein Problem vielleicht besser erklären können?


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 1+1=0
> 
> "Begreif ich nicht, kann ich auch nicht definieren."  Aber eben genau nur, weil du dich eben damit nicht beschäftigt hast.
> ...


nun du hast recht das man Dinge eher definieren kann, wenn man sich mit ihnen beschäftigt und bei Mathematik würde ich das auch gelten lassen.
Aber in reinen Glaubensfragen wird das sich damit Beschäftigen ab einem gewissen Punkt doch ein wenig beliebig.

Wir könnten hier im Forum n Definitionen von Allmacht zusammenbekommen und wären keinen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt anders. Natürlich wird man am Ende nicht alle Fragen beantworten können, aber für den ein oder anderen werden sich in bestimmten Aspekten befriedigende Antworten ergeben und so ist das doch auch mit Religion oder etwa nicht?


Allgemein:
Akzeptierst du nicht die Mittel der Logik/Mathematik, um solche Themen zu debattieren? Wenn ja warum?
Ich persönlich kann diese Nichtakzeptanz nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt anders. Natürlich wird man am Ende nicht alle Fragen beantworten können, aber für den ein oder anderen werden sich in bestimmten Aspekten befriedigende Antworten ergeben und so ist das doch auch mit Religion oder etwa nicht?
> 
> 
> Allgemein:
> ...



Ich aktzeptiere die Mittel der Logik/Mathematik um wissenschaftliche Themen zu diskutieren, nicht aber für theologische.

Wir könnten stundenlang das Thema logisch betrachten und definieren, wir würden niemals eine befriedigende Antwort finden, der mehr als eine Handvoll Menschen vorbehaltlos zustimmen würden. (oder aber sie wäre so allgemeingültig (es gibt ein höheres Wesen oder so etwas) dass sie belanglos wäre.

Jedes, aber auch jedes Argument kannst du mit den Worten" ich glaube aber das es anders ist" entkräften. Wo bitte ist da Logik ?
Es geht um Glaube. Glaube ist das Gegenteil von Logik und Wissen.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Wenn man sich der Logik entzieht, begibt man sich in Mysthizismus, Schwafeleien. Anders herum wird man natürlich schnell übermütig. 
Sowas ähnliches hat mein alter Religionslehrer sogar mal gesagt.

Deswegen würde ich ganz klar trennen, ab wann Wissen aufhört und der Glaube anfängt.
Soweit ich weiß, beschäftigt sich Kant damit sehr genau (Transzendentalphilosophie, nennt sich das Ganze glaub ich, versteh leider nicht viele Text von ihm...^^)

Das tolle an der Logik ist, dass sie etwas ganz formales  ist, welches keinerlei Ansprüche daran hat, für irgendwelche Interpretationen offen zu sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das tolle an der Logik ist, dass sie etwas ganz formales  ist, welches keinerlei Ansprüche daran hat, für irgendwelche Interpretationen offen zu sein.



Exakt und damit schliessen sich Logik und Glauben gegenseitig aus, da Glauben gar nichts Formales hat und für alle Interpretationen offen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

> da Glauben [...]für alle Interpretationen offen ist smile.gif



Eben nicht, sonst folgen wieder Schwafelein, Kinderglaube etc..


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Eben nicht, sonst folgen wieder Schwafelein, Kinderglaube etc..



Was anderes als Schwafeleien und Kinderglaube ist Religion denn ? (wenn man es böse formulieren will)

In einer Religion gib es nichts Logisches, nichts Beweisbares, nichts Geifbares.

Wür Skeptiker ist Kinderglaube.
Für religiöse Menschen ist es alles.
Logik spielt dabei keine Rolle


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

> In einer Religion gib es nichts Logisches, nichts Beweisbares, nichts Geifbares.



Logik bleibt für mich immernoch unverzichtbar, das wurde meines Erachtens noch nicht richtig entkräftet, warum es keinen Sinn macht.

Beweisbarkeit, in die andere Richtung lässt sich auch nichts beweisen. (Bsp. Gottes Existenz, Nichtexistenz)

Greifbares, naja wenn du physisches/materielles meinst, klar, ist aber auch so nicht gedacht. Es spricht eben gewisse Werte an.


Achja, ich bin auch nicht streng religiös, eher noch suchend, aber so ein gewisses Bild/Glauben hab ich mir dennoch zusammengebastelt (wenn vielleicht auch nur vorerst).


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Logik bleibt für mich immernoch unverzichtbar, das wurde meines Erachtens noch nicht richtig entkräftet, warum es keinen Sinn macht.



Für mich auch.
Ohne wäre dieses Leben nicht zu meistern.

Nur in einer Diskussion um Religion hat sie nichts verloren weil Glaube nicht logisch ist.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Und warum?

Natürlich sind, wie oben schon gesagt, gewisse Grenzen gegeben, aber bis dahin unverzichtbar.


Edit. Naja ich werd jetzt so langsam schlafen gehen. Hab Morgen harten Tag.. Werd Morgen wahrscheinlich nochmal reinschauen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Und warum?
> 
> Natürlich sind da wie oben schon gesagt gewisse Grenzen gegeben, aber bis dahin unverzichtbar.



weil man glaubt, vermutet, hofft, zweifelt aber niemals weiß


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

Hmm, doch noch ein letzter Beitrag.

Aber gerade beim vermuten, zweifeln hinterfragt man auch und dies mit Mitteln der Logik, sonst wär das doch alles Schwachsinn.
Ob man damit letztendlich ein befriedigendes Ergebnis erhält, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hmm, doch noch ein letzter Beitrag.
> 
> Aber gerade beim vermuten, zweifeln hinterfragt man auch und dies mit Mitteln der Logik, sonst wär das doch alles Schwachsinn.
> Ob man damit letztendlich ein befriedigendes Ergebnis erhält, ist eine andere Sache.



bekommt man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Las uns doch mal ein paar Fragen angucken

.- Gibt es überhaupt einen Gott? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
- gibt es viele Götter oder nur einen? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
- ist er gütig, streng oder gar böse? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
- hat er uns erschaffen und nach welchen Kriterien? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
- interessiert er sich für uns oder sind wir ihm egal ? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
- Gibt es eine Existenz nach dem Tod und in welcher Form? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
- existieren wir überhaupt? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen

und jetzt kommst du mit Logik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : bin pennen, logisch um die Zeit oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zwei Gedanken zum Teufel:
> 1) Sehr wahrscheinlich kommt die dargestellte Figur des Teufels  (wie so vieles aus der christlichen Welt) aus heidnischer Mythologie. Besonder Ähnlichkeit weisst er mit Wald- und Naturgott Pan auf, der für Freude an Musik, Tanz und Fröhlichkeit steht. Genau die Dinge die lange in der katholischen Kirche nicht gern gesehen waren.
> Kurzerhand wurde Pan als Symbol der Lebensfreude zu Satan umdekoriert und somit negativ besetzt.
> 2) Religiös steht der Teufel für Versuchung. Für all die Verlockungen die uns von dem Weg abringen sollen, der gut und gerecht ist.
> ...


Toll!
1. das ist sicher so entstanden, weil der Brauchtum und die Kultur fest mit der relegion verwoben scheinen.
2. Für das Individuum gilt: durch lernen Erfahrungen, Erkenntnisse und Wissen zusammeln und es anzuwenden und zu leben, das geht halt nur in der Dualität, wenn es angenehme und unangenehme Erfahrungen machen kann und sich als Teil der Welt, allen Lebens zu verstehen und dannach zu handeln



Cørradø schrieb:


> Hervorragend!
> Ein Lichtblick im Gott und die Welt-Forum.
> zu 1) Tatsächlich ist es gängige Praxis, wenn nicht DAS Erfolgsrezept, der Urchristlichen Religion vorhandene Brauchtümer einfach zu übernehmen. Dann fällt das konvertieren nicht so schwer. ^^ Weihnachten, Ostern ... usw... Frühe Kirchengebäude stehen meist auf ehemaligen heidnischen Kultstätten usw...
> Ein weiteres Indiz für den assimilierten "Daibel" ist seine Nichtexistenz in der hebräischen Bibel, also unserem "Alten Testament". Daraus kann man schliessen, dass ein "Glaube" an solch eine Instanz im ursprünglichen Wirkungskreis der Schrift nicht vorherrschte, dafür aber im Mittelmeerraum/der hellenistischen Welt/im antiken Europa an den das Neue Tesatment adressiert ist.
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Glaube = Hoffnung
> Wenn man an etwas glaubt, ohne das man direkte Beweise hat dann "hofft" man einfach das es so ist. Einer Religion anzugehören bedeutet letztendlich, dass man hofft, es gibt noch mehr als das was wir bisher beweisen können.
> Wäre der Sinn unseres daseins allein die Vermehrung unserer Rasse müßte man sagen die Menschen haben ihr Ziel zwar erreicht, sind aber nichts anderes als Parasiten auf diesem Planeten weil wir ihn tatsächlich zugrunde wirtschaften und das ganze Ökosystem vernichten.
> ...Man würde sich nur an die Regeln der Gesellschaft halten, weil man die Konsequenzen befürchtet und nicht weil man sich als Teil der Gemeinschaft sieht.
> ...


Ein schöner Text mit sehr viel Wahrheit drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum den Mensch als Parasiten des Planeten, der ihn zugrunde richtet und das ganze Ökosystem.

Tja, eine gute Frage. Mir fällt da immer das Beispiel mit dem Hund und seinen Flöhen ein. So lang alles im Gleichgewicht ist, können beide (Mikrokosmos, Makrokosmos) im Einklang leben, wenn jedoch die Flöhe, die über hand bekommen, so wird der Hund sich jucken, kratzen, beißen, weil es für ihn unerträglich wird und er so viele Trittbrettfahrer nicht mehr aushält. Er wid alles ihm möglich tun, um sich von dieser Last zu befreien.

FÜr mich ist die Erde auch ein lebendiges Wesen bzw. System, aber nicht wie ein Tier, eine Pflanze oder ein Mensch, sondern durch sein Ökosystem.

Wenn man es übersteigert ausdrücken will, so kann man in der Lava das Lebensblut der Erde und in Vulkanausbrüchen einen Schmerz,  eine offene Wunde sehen. Das geht halt mehr in  Richtung Pickel offene Wucherung und ist zu dem gesamten Planeten verschwindend gering klein. Aber vielleicht ist der Planet, genauso wie wir Menschen in seiner Gesamtheit in einem Jugendlichen Alter der Pubertät, wer weiß (für die meisten Menschen wird das sicher zu sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen zu sein).

Naja, ich weiß nicht ob es so ist oder nicht, ich könnte es mir aber vorstellen, dass es so oder ähnlich auf einer anderen Eben abläuft.



Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube und habe lange Zeit an Gott geglaubt, er hat mir immer Kraft gegeben...
> Aber wenn ich mir so anschaue wie er mit meinem Leben umgeht und meine "Wünsche" (Nein nicht "ich wünsch mir ne PS3, hochstehendere Dinge) achtet, dann frage ich mich manchmal ob nicht alles doch Zufall ist...
> Ich meine ich lese jeden Tag in der Bibel und bete auch (ja los steinigt mich -.-) und habs relativ schwer im Leben im Vergleich zu anderen, dies einfach so leicht haben...


Hm...
"Gott hilft denen, die sich selbst helfen"

Es trifft nicht auf alle zu, aber manche wollen auch Hilfe von außen haben und könnten doch selber sich ihren eigenen Probleme stellen und sich bearbeiten und daran wachsen und gewandelt aus der Situation hervorgehen.

Gott ist für mich nicht materiell und kann sicherlich (wenn es ihn gibt) etwas positiv bewegen.

Geschichte:
Ein Schiffbrüchiger am Strand einer keline Insel mit sehr wenig Wasser und kaum Eßbarem.
Ein Schiff kommt vorbei.
Er wird gefragt, ob er Hilfe brauche, er sagt neine Gott wird mich retten. Das geht so 3 mal, dann kommt kein Schiff mehr. Er stirbt letzten Endes auf der Insel.
Im HImmel fragt er Gott, warum er ihn nicht gerettet hat, darauf sagt Gott: "Ich habe 3 Schiffe zu Dir geschickt und alle hast Du wieder weggeschickt."

Was heißt das?
Gott (soweit es ihn gibt) kann nur durch das Leben, die Menshcen, die Umwelt und die Natur wirken um uns zu helfen (Ich erinner an die Brücke in Amerika, die eingestürzt ist und ein Schulbus mit samt allen Kindern unversehrt überlebt haben!).

So weiter im Text.
Wofür betest du denn?
Für Weltfrieden?
Löbliche einstellung, blos wenn Du der einzige oder in der Minderheit bist, so wird Deine Geisteskraft nicht ausreichen, um den Weltfireden von heute auf morgen herzustellen.
Da brauch es mehr Menschen wie Dich, die dafür beten, Ihre geistige Gesinnung ausrichten und Ihr Leben nach diesem Ziel vollkommen ausrichten!

Ich halte jede Meinung für gut und hoch, die für sich und andere einen positive Lebenseinstellung hat.

Menschen, die sich ändern wollen, haben es in der Regel ein anspruchsvolleres Leben, ob mit oder ohne Gott.

Das hängt damit zusammen, das Menschen die mit Ihren Leben so zufrieden sind, wie es ist und glücklich sind, sich nicht damit matern, wie sie das Leben für alle Wesen besser machen können.

Sie schauen, dann wohl weniger über den Tellerrand und sehen sich eher als Teil der Menschheit (wenn ünerhaupt), als ein Teil der Erde und allem Leben, welches er einschließt.

Wenn man in der Situation ist, dann kann es (bei manchen, bei mir ist das nicht stark ausgeprägt) unter Umständen dazu führen, dass man noch nicht mal eine Fliege was zu leide tut, weil es ist ja ein Lebewesen, welches man achten kann (ich versuche sie zu dulden, das wird aber echt hart wenn es über 5 bis 10 Fliegen sind). ^^

Die Frage wäre hier warum nerft mich die Fliege was tut sie mir zuleide? (stelle ich mir auch ab und an)
Warum nerft es mich wenn sie mich berührt? (eine für mich gute Frage, weil sie möchte mit mir in Kontakt kommen und es kitzelt ja eher, als das es schmerzt, man sagt Fliegen nach, das sie Strömeungen und Schwingungen reinigen sollen können und die Aura dadurch minimal gereinigt, da hab ich keine Ahnung von, ich weiß nur das ruhige Menschen und Yogis die Fliegen so sein lassen können, wie sie sind)

Naja, das sind ein paar bescheiden Ausführungen von mir und spiegeln einen winzigen Ausblick auf meine momentane Gesinnung meinen Glauben wieder.

Jedem nach seinem Glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so an denn
gehabt Euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte
/verbeut sich huldvoll


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> 1.Ich glaube und habe lange Zeit an Gott geglaubt, er hat mir immer Kraft gegeben...
> 
> 2.Aber wenn ich mir so anschaue wie er mit meinem Leben umgeht und meine "Wünsche" (Nein nicht "ich wünsch mir ne PS3, hochstehendere Dinge) achtet, dann frage ich mich manchmal ob nicht alles doch Zufall ist...
> 3.Ich meine ich lese jeden Tag in der Bibel und bete auch (ja los steinigt mich -.-) und habs relativ schwer im Leben im Vergleich zu anderen, dies einfach so leicht haben, da erinner ich mich echt immer an ein Zitat aus nem Onkelz Lied
> ...



Ich lese Punkt 1 und frage mich bei Punkt 2 warum du dir dann verlassen vorkommst.... Kennst du den Film BruceAllmächtig? Sicher oder? Manchmal sind die Wünsche dir wir haben nicht das, dass wir wirklich letztendlich auch wollen. Als Kind wolltest du vielleicht mal Cowboy (oder was auch immer) werden aber wäre das jetzt heute noch die richtige Wahl? Wir vergessen das wir uns entwickeln. Das auch negative Ereignisse Menschen zum guten ändern können und das wir uns manchmal selbst im Wege stehen.

3. Ich glaube desto intelligenter ein Mensch ist, desto schwerer hat er es! Weil er einfach mehr Wege sieht und auch viele die "bequemer" wären. Oder öfter sieht wo etwas nicht paßt. Was ein nur halb so intelligenter Mensch garnicht gemerkt hätte. 

Theorie: Stellen wir uns vor die Aufgabe wäre es, dass wir ein anständiges Leben führen. Ein Mensch ist nicht so intelligent, erkennt die Zusammenhänge nicht baut ab und zu mist aber ansonsten ist er anständig. Der andere Mensch hat einen tatsächlichen Beweis für das Wirken Gottes kann es aber anderen Menschen nicht verdeutlichen und er weiß von dem Plan warum wir hier auf Erden sind. Müßte er sich dementsprechend nicht auch um einiges anständiger Verhalten? So setzt sich jeder seinen Schwierigkeitsgrad selbst....

4. Eigentlich ist das eine dieser seltenen Beiträge von dir wo ich keine Lust verspüre dich zu flamen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ol@f schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt anders. Natürlich wird man am Ende nicht alle Fragen beantworten können, aber für den ein oder anderen werden sich in bestimmten Aspekten befriedigende Antworten ergeben und so ist das doch auch mit Religion oder etwa nicht?
> 
> 
> Allgemein:
> ...



Ich für meinen Teil akzeptiere das mein Wissen und mein Verstand begrenzt ist. Natürlich versuche ich viele Dinge damit zu erfassen aber ich vergesse nie, dass ich mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht alle Puzzleteile zusammenhabe um das Bild zu vervollständigen.


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Beweisbarkeit, in die andere Richtung lässt sich auch nichts beweisen. (Bsp. Gottes Existenz, Nichtexistenz)



warum sollte man gottes nichtexistenz beweisen müssen?
wenn irgendjemand behaupten würde unser leben würde von einem fliegenden rosa spaghettimonster aus der 18ten dimension gelenkt müsste man dessen nichtexistenz auch nicht beweisen.
für etwas für dessen existenz man beweise sucht brauch man doch eigentlich normalerweise wenigstens ein indiz, sowie man den yeti sucht weil man fussspuren gefunden hat die man nicht einordnen kann.
wo sind die indizien die dazu verleiten einen gott zu suchen, mal abgesehen von der bibel, die von menschen für menschen geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> warum sollte man gottes nichtexistenz beweisen müssen?
> wenn irgendjemand behaupten würde unser leben würde von einem fliegenden rosa spaghettimonster aus der 18ten dimension gelenkt müsste man dessen nichtexistenz auch nicht beweisen.
> für etwas für dessen existenz man beweise sucht brauch man doch eigentlich normalerweise wenigstens ein indiz, sowie man den yeti sucht weil man fussspuren gefunden hat die man nicht einordnen kann.
> wo sind die indizien die dazu verleiten einen gott zu suchen, mal abgesehen von der bibel, die von menschen für menschen geschrieben wurde.


Für jemanden, der gläubig ist stellt sich die Frage, Gottes Existenz oder Gottes Nichtexistenz beweisen zu müssen gar nicht erst. Er glaubt daran, dass Gott existiert und das reicht ihm völlig.
Dem Atheisten reicht es meistens auch, daran zu glauben, dass Gott nicht existiert.
Lediglich die Menschen, die im Wandel sind und weder glauben, noch wirklich nicht glauben können, genau diese Menschen sind es, die nach der Antwort auf die Frage der Existenz oder der Nichtexistenz Gottes suchen.

Insofen um zurück auf Deine Frage zu kommen -> Warum sollte man die Nichtexistenz Gottes beweisen wollen? Ganz einfach: man glaubt zwar durchaus an die Möglichkeit, dass Gott existiert, so ganz sicher ist man sich dann eben aber auch wieder nicht. Jedoch legt man der Möglichkeit, Gott existiere wesentlich mehr Gewicht auf, als der Möglichkeit, Gott existiere nicht. Also geht man davon aus, dass es unter Umständen tatsächlich möglich sein könnte, Gottes Nicht-Existenz zu beweisen und hofft daher darauf, dass eines Tages jemand mit dem ultimativen Beweis erscheint, dass Gott nicht existiert.

Der Gedankengang erinnert mich ein Bisschen an die Glas halb voll - halb leer - Diskussion.
Nur der zweifelnde Mensch fragt überhaupt nach der Existenz oder nicht Existenz Gottes. Dabei glaubt der eine zweifelnde Mensch an Gott, wartet aber auf jemanden, der ihm die Nichtexistenz beweist und der andere zweifelnde Mensch glaubt nicht an Gott und wartet auf jemandem, der ihm die Existenz beweist. Es ist quasi eine Art von Optimismus oder Pessimismus wenn man nach der Frage der Existenz/Nichtexistenz greift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Indizen für Gottes Existenz? Nunja, da wäre zum Einen tatsächlich die Bibel und dazu zahlreiche geschichtliche Parallelen, die Archäologen im Laufe der Jahre zu Tage gefördert haben, die darauf schliessen lassen, dass gewisse Dinge, die in der Bibel beschrieben sind eben tatsächlich passiert sind.
Hinzu kommen die Parallelen verschiedener Religionen, die ähnliche Aussagen treffen. So existieren im Koran Parallelen zu den Aussagen der Bibel.
Ich meine mich ausserdem daran erinnern zu können, dass in einer Reportage über den Buddhismus eine Textstelle zitiert wurde, in dem Buddha auf seinen Reisen jemandem über den Weg lief, dessen Taten auf die Beschreibungen Jesu schliessen lassen.

Da muss man sich doch fragen: ist es Zufall, dass die grossen Weltreligionen gewisse Überschneidungen zu Tage liefern oder aber ist es nicht vielleicht doch so, dass diese Schriften auf gewissen historischen Ereignissen basieren?


----------



## x3n0n (19. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> warum sollte man gottes nichtexistenz beweisen müssen?
> wenn irgendjemand behaupten würde unser leben würde von einem fliegenden rosa spaghettimonster aus der 18ten dimension gelenkt müsste man dessen nichtexistenz auch nicht beweisen.
> für etwas für dessen existenz man beweise sucht brauch man doch eigentlich normalerweise wenigstens ein indiz, sowie man den yeti sucht weil man fussspuren gefunden hat die man nicht einordnen kann.
> wo sind die indizien die dazu verleiten einen gott zu suchen, mal abgesehen von der bibel, die von menschen für menschen geschrieben wurde.


Ganz nebenbei:
die Bibel ist das am besten überlieferteste Buch auf der Welt. Bestimmte Ereignisse von denen wir glauben, dass sie stattgefunden haben (römische Kriege etc.) wurden zum Teil nur von 1-2 Schreibern festgehalten während die Bibel teilweise mit über 400 Augenzeugen berichtet.


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da muss man sich doch fragen: ist es Zufall, dass die grossen Weltreligionen gewisse Überschneidungen zu Tage liefern oder aber ist es nicht vielleicht doch so, dass diese Schriften auf gewissen historischen Ereignissen basieren?




das ist kein zufall, tatsächlich haben sich alle weltreligionen mehr oder weniger stark beim judentum bedient.
Dies hat historische Gründe: Nicht nur, dass Christentum und Islam sich vielfach auf die Überlieferungen des Judentums berufen, das Judentum war auch hinsichtlich seiner Verbreitung die erste Weltreligion. Zum Ende der Antike fanden sich jüdische Gemeinden weit über den römisch-hellenistischen Raum hinaus verstreut bis nach China, Indien und Afrika.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> warum sollte man gottes nichtexistenz beweisen müssen?



Gegenfrage:

Wissenschaftlich ist erwiesen, dass zuviele Menschen auf der Erde dem Planeten schädigen, also warum rotten wir nicht einfach ein paar Regierungen aus? Oder wir könnten Nihilistisch vorgehen: Wir bomben sie ins Mittelalter zurück! Dann werden durch Seuchen und Hungerskatastrophen nur die stärksten überleben?

Wieso eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Night falls (19. August 2009)

> Gegenfrage:
> 
> Wissenschaftlich ist erwiesen, dass zuviele Menschen auf der Erde dem Planeten schädigen, also warum rotten wir nicht einfach ein paar Regierungen aus? Oder wir könnten Nihilistisch vorgehen: Wir bomben sie ins Mittelalter zurück! Dann werden durch Seuchen und Hungerskatastrophen nur die stärksten überleben?
> 
> Wieso eigentlich nicht?



Gegenfrage:

Was haben denn moralische/pragmatische Fragen damit zu tun, warum man Gottes Nichtexistenz beweisen muss oder nicht? ._.


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei:
> die Bibel ist das am besten überlieferteste Buch auf der Welt. Bestimmte Ereignisse von denen wir glauben, dass sie stattgefunden haben (römische Kriege etc.) wurden zum Teil nur von 1-2 Schreibern festgehalten während die Bibel teilweise mit über 400 Augenzeugen berichtet.



wer bezweifelt das gewisse historische daten der bibel nicht der geschichte entsprechen?
dennoch ist wohl klar das in der bibel sehr viele geschichten enthalten sind die keinerlei anspruch auf wahre begebenheiten haben...


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> 
> Wissenschaftlich ist erwiesen, dass zuviele Menschen auf der Erde dem Planeten schädigen, also warum rotten wir nicht einfach ein paar Regierungen aus? Oder wir könnten Nihilistisch vorgehen: Wir bomben sie ins Mittelalter zurück! Dann werden durch Seuchen und Hungerskatastrophen nur die stärksten überleben?
> 
> Wieso eigentlich nicht?



häh???


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> 
> Was haben denn moralische/pragmatische Fragen damit zu tun, warum man Gottes Nichtexistenz beweisen muss oder nicht? ._.



Wieso kann ich eine wissenschaftliche Tatsache moralisch beantworten wenn der Moral doch die wissenschaftliche Grundlage fehlt!

Moral ist doch "eigentlich" genauso fehl am Platz in einer wissenschaftlichen "Kultur" wie ein Gott dessen Beweise für seine Existenz fehlen. 


Wenn ich mich von jeglichem höheren Sinn differenziere, weil ich keine Beweise dafür habe, dann ist doch Moral eins der nächsten Opfer!


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich von jeglichem höheren Sinn differenziere, weil ich keine Beweise dafür habe, dann ist doch Moral eins der nächsten Opfer!



du meinst distanziere


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> du meinst distanziere



ähm ja genau!^^


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, komme ich durchaus auch als Atheist mit Moral und Ethik klar... ô.o
> Jetzt werd aber mal nicht polemisch.






ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jep.
> Werte und Moral sind menschlich, nicht religiös.



Streng wissenschaftlich sind sie nicht vorhanden! Ein Konstrukt von Menschen geschaffen was jederzeit geändert werden kann. 

Wie wird gesagt? Ein Mensch der an Gott glaubt braucht den Glauben halt damit er an etwas festhalten kann. 
Dann ist es doch auch so, dass ein Mensch der an Moral glaubt, Angst davor hat, das jemand Stärker oder Intelligenter ist als er selbst. Sonst bräuchte er doch sowas auch nicht!

Natürlich war es ein "hartes" Beispiel und mir war bewußt das sowas wie "Aber das kann man doch nicht vergleichen!" kommt. Trotzdem schlägt es "streng wissenschaftlich" in die selbe Kerbe wie wenn man die Existenz eines höheren Wesens oder einem höheren Sinn hinterfragt.


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Streng wissenschaftlich sind sie nicht vorhanden! Ein Konstrukt von Menschen geschaffen was jederzeit geändert werden kann.
> 
> Wie wird gesagt? Ein Mensch der an Gott glaubt braucht den Glauben halt damit er an etwas festhalten kann.
> Dann ist es doch auch so, dass ein Mensch der an Moral glaubt, Angst davor hat, das jemand Stärker oder Intelligenter ist als er selbst. Sonst bräuchte er doch sowas auch nicht!
> ...




falscher thread


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> falscher thread



Mitnichten! Du wolltest wissenschaftliche Beweise für einen Gott! Also wenn man alles wissenschaftlich erklären kann, dann wäre ich doch mal auf die wissenschaftliche Erklärung von Moral sehr gespannt!

Ansonsten müssen wir einfach hinnehmen das wir Dinge noch nicht wissen und dementsprechend weder Beweise dafür noch dagegen haben! 

Der Unterschied hört sich gering an ist aber in Wirklichkeit enorm: 

Wenn ich sage: Was nicht bewiesen wurde ist für mich nicht existent. Dann ziehe ich es auch bei weiteren Theorien nicht mehr in Betracht.


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mitnichten! Du wolltest wissenschaftliche Beweise für einen Gott! Also wenn man alles wissenschaftlich erklären kann, dann wäre ich doch mal auf die wissenschaftliche Erklärung von Moral sehr gespannt!
> 
> Ansonsten müssen wir einfach hinnehmen das wir Dinge noch nicht wissen und dementsprechend weder Beweise dafür noch dagegen haben!
> 
> ...



ich wollte keinen wissenschaftlichen beweis für die existenz gottes, da ich mir sicher bin das es keinen gibt.
ich hab die frage gestellt warum man nach dem beweis der existenz gottes überhaupt suchen sollte, da es keinerlei indiz für die eventuelle existenz eines gottes gibt.
was das mit moral zu tun hat weisst wohl nur du.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich wollte keinen wissenschaftlichen beweis für die existenz gottes, da ich mir sicher bin das es keinen gibt.
> ich hab die frage gestellt warum man nach dem beweis der existenz gottes überhaupt suchen sollte, da es keinerlei indiz für die eventuelle existenz eines gottes gibt.
> was das mit moral zu tun hat weisst wohl nur du.



Nur wenn man der Existenz ansich, einen höheren Sinn unterstellt, dann bezieht man sich nicht allein auf wissenschaftliche Fakten. 

Einen höheren Sinn kann man nicht beweisen und ich habe mal aufgezeigt wie eine Welt aussieht die nur auf wissenschaftlichen Fakten beruht.

Warum man einen Sinn suchen sollte? Weil wie man schön gesehen hat: Kein Mensch wollte diese rein wissenschaftliche Welt!

Also muß es in den Menschen etwas geben das nicht wissenschaftlich belegt ist und sie gegen "logische" Tatsachen angehen läßt weil sie es nicht als richtig empfinden.

Sei dieser Antrieb nun ein "gefühlter höherer Sinn" oder wie viele auch gerne sagen "Gott" sein, es ist vorhanden auch wenn man es nicht beweisen kann.


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nur wenn man der Existenz ansich, einen höheren Sinn unterstellt, dann bezieht man sich nicht allein auf wissenschaftliche Fakten.
> 
> Einen höheren Sinn kann man nicht beweisen und ich habe mal aufgezeigt wie eine Welt aussieht die nur auf wissenschaftlichen Fakten beruht.
> 
> ...




einen gott der einen dazu verleitet gutes zu tun, nächstenliebe zu zeigen und jede form von leben zu respektieren, da gebe ich dir recht, diesen sollte man als idee nicht hinterfragen.
aber dieser gott ist das was ich unter moral verstehe, etwas menschliches.
einen gott dem man rechenschafft schuldig ist, der in einer woche die erde aus dem ärmel geschuttelt hat und der ständig als ausrede für gewalt und völkermord herhalten muss, so einen gott sollte man schon wissenschaftlich zu beweisen versuchen.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> 1. einen gott der einen dazu verleitet gutes zu tun, nächstenliebe zu zeigen und jede form von leben zu respektieren, da gebe ich dir recht, diesen sollte man als idee nicht hinterfragen.
> 2.aber dieser gott ist das was ich unter moral verstehe, etwas menschliches.
> 3. einen gott dem man rechenschafft schuldig ist, der in einer woche die erde aus dem ärmel geschuttelt hat und der ständig als ausrede für gewalt und völkermord herhalten muss, so einen gott sollte man schon wissenschaftlich zu beweisen versuchen.



1. Was zumindestens in der christlichen Religion zutrifft. Ob man es glaubt oder nicht! Er hat hier und da mal ne Standt versenkt/gesprengt und dann mal die ganze Welt überflutet. Doch danach sagte er, er würde sowas nie wieder tun.

Was uns zeigt: Auch dieser Gott lernte aus seinen Taten und/oder bereute es. Und vielleicht sagt er auch deshalb, dass er jeden aufnimmt der schlechtes getan hat und es auch WIRKLICH bereut.

2. Moral ist in erster Linie etwas Menschliches, bei Tieren wird man es wohl nicht finden. Ein weiterer kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zum Tierreich. Interessant find ich persönlich die Theorie, ob unser Gewissen nicht das einzige ist wonach man uns richten kann! Jede Situation sieht aus der entsprechenden "Rolle" die man darin hat anders aus. Und warum sollte jemand für eine Tat bestraft werden wo er es doch eigentlich gut meinte?

3. So wird Gott immer dann gezeigt, wenn ein Mensch in seinem Namen bedingungslosen gehorsam verlangt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> warum sollte man gottes nichtexistenz beweisen müssen?
> wenn irgendjemand behaupten würde unser leben würde von einem fliegenden rosa spaghettimonster aus der 18ten dimension gelenkt müsste man dessen nichtexistenz auch nicht beweisen.
> für etwas für dessen existenz man beweise sucht brauch man doch eigentlich normalerweise wenigstens ein indiz, sowie man den yeti sucht weil man fussspuren gefunden hat die man nicht einordnen kann.
> wo sind die indizien die dazu verleiten einen gott zu suchen, mal abgesehen von der bibel, die von menschen für menschen geschrieben wurde.



Völlig erstaunt davon, dass du in der Lage bist, ganze zusammenhängende und sogar sinnvolle Sätze zu formulieren, muss ich zugeben, dass dies durchaus ein nachvollziehbarer Ansatz ist.

Der Beweis der Nichtexistenz könnte nur für die sinnvoll sein, die den "Gläubigen" gerne eins Auswischen wollen.


----------



## Ol@f (19. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> .- Gibt es überhaupt einen Gott? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
> - gibt es viele Götter oder nur einen? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
> - ist er gütig, streng oder gar böse? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
> - hat er uns erschaffen und nach welchen Kriterien? du kannst es nur glauben aber nicht wissen
> ...


Um darauf nochmal Bezug zu nehmen. So wie du die Fragen formulierst, sind sie sehr allgmein gehalten. Das erschwert das Ganze halt extrem.
Beispiel, Gottesexistenz/-nichtexistenz. 
Du schaust dir paar Gottesbeweise an. Mit Hilfte von Logik (also rein theoretisch) lässt sich untersuchen, wie weit diese Sinn ergeben und wie weit eben nicht!
Du wirst feststellen, dass in beiden Richtungen (Existenz/Nichtexistenz) keine Eindeutige Aussage gewonnen werden können und ab dieser "Grenze" gewinnt eben der Glaube eine feste Stellung. Für den einen gibt es bei bestimmten Aspekten überzeugende Argumente, für den anderen nicht. 

Für mich persönlich ist die Existenz/Nichtexistenz auch nicht essentiell.

Anderes Beispiel, die Theodizee.

Du überprüft wieder verschiedene Ansätze mit Hilfe von Logik. Wenn diese diesbezüglich befriedigend sind, dann schaust dir das nochmal auf existentieller Ebene an und schaust ob es da für dich befriedigend ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Du überprüft wieder verschiedene Ansätze mit Hilfe von Logik. Wenn diese diesbezüglich befriedigend sind, dann schaust dir das nochmal auf existentieller Ebene an und schaust ob es da für dich befriedigend ist.



da hast du doch das Paradoxon

Ich überprüfe Ansätze mit Hilfe von Logik um dann festzustellen welche ich befriedigend finde !
Was hat den Logik damit zu tun was ich befriedigend finde?

Ich überprüfe eine physikalisches Naturgesetz nach logischen Ansätzen udn gucke dann welches ich befriedigend finde?

Fällt die auf das Logik und was ich befriedigend finde zwei völlig konträre Dinge sind ??


----------



## 11Raiden (20. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> warum sollte man gottes nichtexistenz beweisen müssen?
> wenn irgendjemand behaupten würde unser leben würde von einem fliegenden rosa spaghettimonster aus der 18ten dimension gelenkt müsste man dessen nichtexistenz auch nicht beweisen.
> für etwas für dessen existenz man beweise sucht brauch man doch eigentlich normalerweise wenigstens ein indiz, sowie man den yeti sucht weil man fussspuren gefunden hat die man nicht einordnen kann.
> wo sind die indizien die dazu verleiten einen gott zu suchen, mal abgesehen von der bibel, die von menschen für menschen geschrieben wurde.


Da ist was dran.

Ich glaube ab sofort an das Spaghettimonster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bekomme Hunger...komisch woran das wohl liegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

wenn es gott etc geben würde,wäre schon längst was passiert hier auf der Erde.Soviel scheisse kann man sich garnicht ansehn,auch kein lieber gott.
-leute sterben,werden gefoltert,leben in armut und es gibt noch 1000000000000 andere gründe.


----------



## llviktorj (21. August 2009)

Wir sind alle Schachfiguren auf einem riesigen Schachbrett!!! 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

Es wäre schön,wenn es sowas geben würde der auf den tisch haut und sagt so geht es nicht,dafür werdet ihr bestraft.
Aber nein alle machen was sie wollen.

wenn einer meint sich in die luft zu sprengen zack auslöschen
meint einer einen zu töten zack auslöschen
und immer soweiter 

Was wäre die Welt schön


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> wenn einer meint sich in die luft zu sprengen zack auslöschen
> meint einer einen zu töten zack auslöschen
> und immer soweiter


zieh nach Kalifornien


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> wenn einer meint sich in die luft zu sprengen zack auslöschen




ähhh...*hust*....aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ähhh...*hust*....aha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube er/sie/es meint es so:

"Und wenn sich einer in die Luft sprengt, dann sprengst du aus trotz grad nochmal was von ihm übrig ist!" *gg*


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> wenn einer meint sich in die luft zu sprengen...


Zum Thema in die Luft sprengen...
Es gab einem Film,der Titel fällt mir momentan grade nicht ein.

Da wurde geschildert, das die Atentäter im nahen Osten jung sind und aus normalen gefestigten Familien kommen. Sie werden von anderen angeowrben und die ganze Sache bleibt geheim, selbst die Familie weiß ncihts davon und kurz vor der Tat werden sie isoliert, um nicht mehr abspringen zu können und/oder sich jemanden anzuvertrauen.

Das zeigt auf, das die ganzen Fanatiker gar nicht ausssterben können, weil sie Menschen, wie auch (andere Armeen) als Rohstoff sehen und immer wieder neue Menschen anwerben, die sich (leider) von den wirren Menschen verblenden lassen.
Grade die jüngeren Menschen , die dort anders aufwachsen als wir, sind sehr anfällig, weil sie noch ncith gestandene Persönlichkeiten mit eigenem Willen und selbst erarbeiteten Wissensstand sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> wenn es gott etc geben würde,wäre schon längst was passiert hier auf der Erde.Soviel scheisse kann man sich garnicht ansehn,auch kein lieber gott.
> -leute sterben,werden gefoltert,leben in armut und es gibt noch 1000000000000 andere gründe.



Ein Priester hat mir erklärt:

"Weisst du, Gott wird dafür seine Gründe haben. Stell dir vor, du lebst in einer perfekten Welt, in der alle glücklich nur existieren.

Möchtest du da leben? Wäre dir nicht langweilig?

Villeicht leben wir schon in einer perfekten Welt, Menschen wollen immer das, was sie nicht haben können. Sollten sie trotzdem das Begehrte erhalten, so wünschen sie sich wieder etwas anderes."

Ich weiss nicht, was ich davon halten sollte und lebe mein Leben lieber glücklich zu Ende =D


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

weiss nicht ob es hier reinpasst aber habe mal eine reportage gesehn.
ein leben nach den tot, von den buddas.
kann das jetzt nicht so genau schreiben,weil ich es schon teilweise vergessen habe,
aber wenn dort einer stirbt,wandert seine seele,und die mönche dort lesen aus den Totenbuch.
Es ist sowie ein navi das die seele sicher zum ziel leitet.
weiss nicht was ich davon genau halten soll,merwürdige kreaturen sind dort zu sehen,das böse das gute etc.
es sind viele verschiedene kreaturen anzutreffen,die einen verwirren sollen.

schonmal von gehört? 
feedback

p.s passt hier garnicht rein aber man kann ja trotzdem rüber schnackern


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

nein ich will jetzt sicher nicht über irgend n totenbuch quatschen sonder überd eine aussage das wir da unten einfach mal radikal alles umbringen was lebt nur wegen ein paar arschlöchern die unbedingt meinen sich in die luft jagen zu müssen.

Und jetzt lenk nicht vom thema ab!


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> weiss nicht ob es hier reinpasst aber habe mal eine reportage gesehn.
> ein leben nach den tot, von den buddas.
> kann das jetzt nicht so genau schreiben,weil ich es schon teilweise vergessen habe,
> aber wenn dort einer stirbt,wandert seine seele,und die mönche dort lesen aus den Totenbuch.
> ...



sicher interessantes Thema.... wenn man davon absieht, dass es hier um das Thema Gut & Böse geht und nicht um das Totenbuch & Reinkarnation.

Übrigens, bei deinen Sprüchen die du hier so los läßt bräucht man als Seele kein Navi um einen großen Bogen um dich zu machen! Das würde dein Karma schon ganz von allein erledigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

oki können wir auch tun ^^

ein paar ist gut =)
es ist ja nicht nur dort,sondern schlimmes passiert überall auf der welt.
jetzt sag du mir mal was du als mensch machen kannst????
was machen die anderen ? diskutieren wieso ? wesshalb? warum?? 
man denkt jetzt passiert nichts mehr,zack schon wieder geschehn.
egal wie geredet wird,nix passiert.
Es muss mal gehandelt werden,so oder so,aber nein diskutieren nur.

denk mal mit nem machtwort würde es aufhören.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> oki können wir auch tun ^^
> ein paar ist gut =)
> es ist ja nicht nur dort,sondern schlimmes passiert überall auf der welt.
> jetzt sag du mir mal was du als mensch machen kannst????
> ...



Am besten fängt man bei sich selbst an, bevor man die ganze Welt "retten" will.

Ich, für meinen Teil, kann mir vorstellen, dass Jesus sich erst mal selbst geklärt und gereinigt hat, bevor er in die Öffentlichkeit ging. ^^

Also jeder fängt (am Besten) bei sich selbst an, bevor man über Andere urteilt oder sie verbessern will. 

Wie sagte man angeblich schon?
Wer ist ohne Sünde, der werfe den 1. Stein.


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> oki können wir auch tun ^^
> 
> ein paar ist gut =)
> es ist ja nicht nur dort,sondern schlimmes passiert überall auf der welt.
> ...


Ok spinnen wir den Gedanken ein Bisschen weiter. Nehmen wir an, nicht irgendwer wäre unser aller Weltherrscher, sondern *Du* wärst es (Loina). Du dürftest nun Aktion und Reaktion bestimmen, ganz wie Du möchtest.
Gut, also irgendwo in irgend nem Land sprengt sich nun also irgendjemand in die Luft und reisst dabei 20 andere Menschen mit in den Tod. Wo genau das stattfindet spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, das könnte genausogut in Deutschland, den USA (aus aktuellem Anlass) auf Mallorca oder von mir aus auch auf Hawaii sein. Der Ort spielt wirklich keine Rolle in diesem Szenario. Was genau würdest Du denn jetzt tun? Wen würdest Du bestrafen? Der Mensch, der sich bereits in die Luft gejagt hat ist schon tot, das geht kein zweites Mal mehr. Willst Du jetzt seine Familie bestrafen, die damit wahrscheinlich gar nichts zu tun hatte? Willst Du seine Heimatstadt bestrafen, obwohl er nur ein einzelner Mensch von vielen war, der was Unrechtes getan hat? Was würdest Du tun? und warum? Und frage Dich dabei: Was würde es bringen, wenn Du das tun würdest, was Du machen würdest?


----------



## Thoor (21. August 2009)

Um Bezug auf die Geschichte mit dem Schiff zu nehmen, was wäre wenn er um Hilfe betet aber nicht schwimmen kann? Ja ich weiss doofes Beispiel aber im Ernst jetzt, was dann?Wie soll er sich selber helfen?:/
Ich glaube schon das es einen Gott oder mehr ein "göttliches Wesen" gibt eine Art existenz die alles umgibt und so weiter und so fort. Aber allmählich frage ich mich irgendwie ob er wirklich die "Macht" hat uns zu bestrafen, schau dich mal um, im Westen werden irgendwelche Schware totgeprügelt von So whiter Power Abschaum während gleichzeitig ein Weisser Famillientvater von nem Schwarzen abgestochen wird für 10 Dollar, im Süden sprengen sich all die islamistischen Lände mit ihren Attentaten und ihrem Allah selbst in die Luft (Hat Allah oder Gott wirklich gewollt das sie sich töten? Das sie Kinder töten? Das sie Eltern ihre Kinder rauben und umgekehrt? Nein ganz sicher nicht denn wenn er Lust hätte die Menschen zu töten würde er es anders machen...) Im Osten hast du irgendwelche Dikatotoren die nem anderen Land mit ner Atomwaffe drohen aus weiss ich was für Gründen während eines der flächenmässig grössten Länder der Erde den Bach ab geht (Russland). Das Abschmelzen der Polarkappen und die Kinderpädophilität in den Philippen und Umgebungsländern will ich gar nicht dran denken... Wie kann es sein das so viele Leute böses, wirklich böses tun können aber einfach immer Glück haben? Schau dir mal Gaddaffi an (ja das Thema beschäftigt mich da ich Schweizer bin). Sein Sohn misshandelt Hotelangestellte in Genf und wird verhaftet, sein Vater der terroristische Diktaor Muamar (oder so ähnlich ) Gadaffi lässt keine Flieger in Tripolis mehr landen, nimmt Schweizer als Geisel und stellt der Schweiz das Öl ab. Für eine halbe Million Kaution kommt sein Sohn frei. Die Frau des Sohns weint sich aus, wie brutal und hart die Schweizer Gefängnisse sind (Die Schweiz hat die wohl angenehmsten Gefängnisse der Welt, was ich persönlich Scheisse finde) Der Vater hält weiterhin Schweizer fest und sperrt Lybien für die Schweiz. Nebenbei fordert er die Auflösung der Schweiz da wir eh nur ein Haufen Terroristen sind (! Sagt der Typ der nen Flieger mit unschuldigen Zivilisten zerstören lässt und gute Kontakte zu den Taliban pflegt!). Sein Sohn "Hannibal" gennant, zettert derweil vor sich hin, das er die Schweiz am liebsten mit einer Atombombe zerstören will (an diesem Punkte stelle ich mir die Frage: Wo bleibt hier die UNO?! Hier droht eine Atommacht einem neutralen und sehr tolerantem Handelstaat mit der atomaren Apokalypse!). Nach ewigem hin und her geht der Schweizer Bundespräsident nach Lybien, und entschuldigt sich für die Schweiz für das unnötige Handelm seinem Sohn gegenüber (HALLO?! Der Typ hat Körperverletzung begangen und wird somit verhaften, nur weil sein Vater irgend so ein alter Diktator Spinner ist kuscht die Schweiz!). Die Schweizer Geiseln sind immer noch nicht frei und das ganze wird die Schweiz ein Paar Millionen kosten...

Wie kann das bitte sein das ein Gadaffi überall auf der Welt durchkommt und sich alle ihm anpassen?!

Na ja gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein aber ich wollt das mal zur Ansprache bringen.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das der "Teufel" für die Bestrafung der bösen Menschen zuständig ist, sprich er erhält von der göttlichen Macht den Befehl oder erkennt selbst "Der Typ gehört bestraft", nur glaube ich, ist dann der Teufel tot, oder er hat übelsten Durchfall seit ca 20 000 Jahren


----------



## Cørradø (22. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Um Bezug auf die Geschichte mit dem Schiff zu nehmen, was wäre wenn er um Hilfe betet aber nicht schwimmen kann? Ja ich weiss doofes Beispiel aber im Ernst jetzt, was dann?Wie soll er sich selber helfen?:/


Meinst du die selbe Geschichte, die weiter oben genannt wurde?
Meines Erachtens war nicht davon die Rede, dass sich der Gestrandete selbst helfen sollte... ^^
Die Schiffsgeschichte müsste auf dein beispiel übertragen so lauten: Was, wenn er um Hilfe betet, aber nicht an Gott glaubt?
Wenn ich jetzt anfange zu übertragen was "nicht schwimmen können" auf die "Wehrlosigkeit" der Schweiz angewendet bedeutet... zu steil die Vorlage!  

Das Thema Gaddafi hab ich als Nicht-Schweizer jetzt in den letzten Jahren zugegebenermaßen nur so am Rande mitverfolgt.
Nur der Komplettheit halber:
Waren es mehr Schweizer die festgehalten wurden als die BEIDEN, die ich der deutschen Presse entnommen habe??
Die Hotelangestellten waren meines Wissens seine eigenen, was den Tatbestand an sich jetzt natürlich nicht mindert!

Dass die Schweiz ein Haufen Terroristen ist hab ich im Grunde schon immer gewusst ;-P Jeder ne Knarre im Schrank... eieiei
Die SWISS is übrigens eine 100%ige Lufthansa Tochter ;-P
Die Lybien-Schweiz-Krise hat einmal mehr gezeigt was für ein verschlafenes Völkchen die Schweizer doch sind.
Vielleicht wärs glimpflicher abgelaufen, wenn die Schweizer Zuständigkeitsbereiche aufgrund ihrer bündnispolitischen Isolation nicht so verkalkt gewesen wären (Stichwort: Außenminister im Urlaub)... genauso wärs sogar bestimmt anders gelaufen, wenn sie eben nicht international isoliert wären. 

Mal ohne Spass jetzt:
Mit Gaddafi haben wir natürlich ein delikates Beispiel für "das Böse" und wie beschissen (sry) Gerechtigkeit/das Gleichgewicht gut/böse doch aussehen kann.
Schlechtes benehmen wird so lange als Privileg angesehen bis man eins aufs Maul bekommt... wer hat das nochmal gesagt?
Und ich pflichte dir, lieber Thoor, da bei, in dem was du sagst, dass es das einfach nicht sein kann. 
Völlig nachvollziehbar der Wunsch nach einer ausgleichenden Gerechtigkeit (so nen richtigen Auslandsnachrichtendienst habt ihr in der Schweiz auch nicht oder? - sry dass ich immer frötzeln muss).




> Wie kann das bitte sein das ein Gadaffi überall auf der Welt durchkommt und sich alle ihm anpassen?!


Schonmal bei Tamoil getankt?
Schonmal nen FIAT gekauft?

Wieso ihn keiner zur Rechenschaft zieht?
Gaddafi, den Besitzer von Juve... die Geisel des Internationalen Terrorismus (Blair und Schröder-quasi-Zitate) ...Busenfreund von Berlusconi und Putin... Der Beschützer vor unzähligen afrikanisch-islamischen Einwanderern aus dem Mittelmeerraum über Italien... und schliesslich der Herrn über die Ölreserven von Lybien (womit wir wieder u.a. bei Tamoil wären...).

Und HEY! "Wir" haben grad alle Hände voll zu tun einen verarmten Bauernstaat zu "befrieden"... da können "wir" uns doch nicht auch noch um die wirklich schweren Jungs kümmern. Schau dir das Desaster in Afghanistan doch an... Wahlen... Hätten man doch nur den Eleganten Loina'schen Weg mit "Bombe rein und Ruh' is" gewählt... *hach* (Obacht: Sarkasmus)
Als der Muammar das beherzte Eingreifen der USA dort und im Irak gesehen hat ist er doch sofort handzahm geworden... schau wie's gewirkt hat (es war 2001 als er sich von Al'Qaida "distanziert" hat)!
Zur Belohnung gabs Nuklear-Technologie aus Frankreich.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung für all die, dies vergessen haben:
Abgesehen von unserem Lieblingsnachbarstaat hat Gaddafi Israel zu seinem auserkorenen Vernichtungsziel erklärt.
Der islamischen Welt erklärt er seine Abkehr vom bewaffneten Kampf gegen den Westen mit: "Allah wird dem Islam den Sieg in Europa verleihen, auch ohne Schwerter und Kanonen. Die 50 Millionen Muslime in Europa werden binnen weniger Jahrzehnte einen muslimischen Kontinent schaffen."

Prost Mahlzeit!



> Na ja gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein aber ich wollt das mal zur Ansprache bringen.


Passt schon, is glaub ein gutes Beispiel.



> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das der "Teufel" für die Bestrafung der bösen Menschen zuständig ist, sprich er erhält von der göttlichen Macht den Befehl oder erkennt selbst "Der Typ gehört bestraft", nur glaube ich, ist dann der Teufel tot, oder er hat übelsten Durchfall seit ca 20 000 Jahren


Passt irgendwie nicht... weiss nichts wies ihr Eidgenossen seht, aber nach christlicher "Mythologie" ist der Teufel der Verführer, der zu Bösem verleitet, der vom rechten Weg abbringen will um von Gott zu trennen - nicht "der Bestrafer".


----------



## Thoor (24. August 2009)

Waren es mehr Schweizer die festgehalten wurden als die BEIDEN, die ich der deutschen Presse entnommen habe?? 
Es waren 2 Angestellte von der Gadaffi Famillie die von seinem Sohn und dessen Frau misshandelt wurden. Nach geltendem Schweizer Recht spielt das keine Rolle, Körperverletzung bleibt Körperverletzung.

Dass die Schweiz ein Haufen Terroristen ist hab ich im Grunde schon immer gewusst ;-P Jeder ne Knarre im Schrank... eieiei 
Knarrse ist out, meine Wasserstoffbombe lager ich im Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lybien-Schweiz-Krise hat einmal mehr gezeigt was für ein verschlafenes Völkchen die Schweizer doch sind.
Falsch. Wie "verschlafen" und erbärmlich unsere Regierung ist, aber das gehört nicht hierher =)


Mal ohne Spass jetzt:
Mit Gaddafi haben wir natürlich ein delikates Beispiel für "das Böse" und wie beschissen (sry) Gerechtigkeit/das Gleichgewicht gut/böse doch aussehen kann.
Schlechtes benehmen wird so lange als Privileg angesehen bis man eins aufs Maul bekommt... wer hat das nochmal gesagt?
Und ich pflichte dir, lieber Thoor, da bei, in dem was du sagst, dass es das einfach nicht sein kann. 
Völlig nachvollziehbar der Wunsch nach einer ausgleichenden Gerechtigkeit (so nen richtigen Auslandsnachrichtendienst habt ihr in der Schweiz auch nicht oder? - sry dass ich immer frötzeln muss).

Schonmal bei Tamoil getankt? Ne, gibts in der Schweiz nur im Welschen und da geh ich nie hin =)
Schonmal nen FIAT gekauft? Ne, ich kauf keine italienischen Autos die billiger als Ferrari und Lamborghini sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso ihn keiner zur Rechenschaft zieht?
Gaddafi, den Besitzer von Juve... die Geisel des Internationalen Terrorismus (Blair und Schröder-quasi-Zitate) ...Busenfreund von Berlusconi und Putin... Der Beschützer vor unzähligen afrikanisch-islamischen Einwanderern aus dem Mittelmeerraum über Italien... und schliesslich der Herrn über die Ölreserven von Lybien (womit wir wieder u.a. bei Tamoil wären...).

Ja er hat mächtige Freunde. Ich hoffe ich treff jetz hier keinen falschen Nerv, aber Hitler hatte auch mächtige Freunde. Das heisst noch lange nicht das die UNO nicht einschreiten muss und der Typ da unten tun und lassen kann was er will, weil wenn das so ist beantrage ich lybische Staatsbürgerschaft und mach was ich will :>
Prost Mahlzeit!





Passt irgendwie nicht... weiss nichts wies ihr Eidgenossen seht, aber nach christlicher "Mythologie" ist der Teufel der Verführer, der zu Bösem verleitet, der vom rechten Weg abbringen will um von Gott zu trennen - nicht "der Bestrafer".
Wie gesagt, ich hab da meine ganz eigene Meinung. Ich glaube auch nicht das Gott eine Macht hat mit der er alles zerstören kann. Ich vermute mehr "Gott" (obwohl der Begriff an dieser Stelle irreführend ist) ist eine allesumgebenden Kraft die das Schicksal der Menschen beieinflusst. Sprich, wenn ich meine Mutter anrufe ob sie mich besuchen kommt, und mein Handy kein Akku mehr hat und sie deswegen nicht ins Auto steigt und von einem 40 Tönner erwischt wird, ist das Zufall? Ein weiser Mann (der Name ist mir leider entfallen) sagte einst: Zufall ist eine Umschreibung für Gott.
Garnicht so verkehrt.... =)
[/quote]


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Passt irgendwie nicht... weiss nichts wies ihr Eidgenossen seht, aber nach christlicher "Mythologie" ist der Teufel der Verführer, der zu Bösem verleitet, der vom rechten Weg abbringen will um von Gott zu trennen - nicht "der Bestrafer".
> Wie gesagt, ich hab da meine ganz eigene Meinung. Ich glaube auch nicht das Gott eine Macht hat mit der er alles zerstören kann. Ich vermute mehr "Gott" (obwohl der Begriff an dieser Stelle irreführend ist) ist eine allesumgebenden Kraft die das Schicksal der Menschen beieinflusst. Sprich, wenn ich meine Mutter anrufe ob sie mich besuchen kommt, und mein Handy kein Akku mehr hat und sie deswegen nicht ins Auto steigt und von einem 40 Tönner erwischt wird, ist das Zufall? Ein weiser Mann (der Name ist mir leider entfallen) sagte einst: Zufall ist eine Umschreibung für Gott.
> Garnicht so verkehrt.... =)


Luzifer soll Gott höchster Engel gewesen sein, der sich je nach  Betrachtungsweise von Gott abgewandt hat, um wie er zu werden der Gott über alles liebte und darum den Gegenpart spoielte, damit Wesen sich in der Dualität entwickeln könnnen etc ... .

Den 2. Punkt finde ich sehr interessant man reduziert Dualität oft auf Gut und Böse, positiv und negativ. Die nacht und der Tag, Mann und Frau, etc ... . Es gibt also viel mehr Dualitäten und nicht alle sind schlecht. Die Dualität ist ein Lernfeld. Es gibt noch andere, aber an diesem kann man am schnellsten Unterschiede erkennen und daran wachsen.

Gott als zerstörerische Kraft?
Ich glaube nicht, wenn man den Maßstab nimmt, dass er als Wesen o.ä. existiert.

Der Naturkraft traue ich da schon mehr zu. Weil sie ist wild und nicht zähmbar, wenn sie entfesselt ist kann sie erheblichen Schaden anrichten. 

Gott = allumfassende Kraft, die das Schicksal vom Menschen beinflusst?
Ja, für mich hört sich das sehr stimmig an, obwohl das allein sicherlich kein Beweis für den wahrheitsgehalt dieser Annehmung ist.

Zu dem Begriff Zufall:
Die meisten Menschen sehen Zufall, als eine Sache an, die einem willkürlich paßiert, also ohne Absicht und so "zufällig" wie ein Lottogewinn, also ohne Einflußmöglichkeit.

Es gibt aber auch Menschen für die ist Zufall, das einem etwas zufällt.

Das kann als Gnade, als Geschenk gesehen werden oder das man nach dem Ursache-Wirkungs-Prinzip mit dem Resonanz-Prinzip das aussendet, was man anzieht.
Das kann etwas positives sein genauso wie etwas unangehmes, wenn man die letztere Begründung zugrunde legt.

Drum prüft (wenn Ihr mögt und könnt) Euer Denken, Euer Glauben, Euere Gefühle, Euere Verhaltensweisen und Euere Handlungen.

Finde Deine Motivation und Dich selbst, so findest Du auch die Welt.

Jedem nach seinem Glauben
So sei es.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

schade das Loina sich nicht mehr meldet aber wer solchen Mist verzapft um den sollte es nicht sonderlich schade sein


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schade das Loina sich nicht mehr meldet aber wer solchen Mist verzapft um den sollte es nicht sonderlich schade sein


Der traut Sich hier nicht mehr rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ein Priester hat mir erklärt:
> "Weisst du, Gott wird dafür seine Gründe haben. Stell dir vor, du lebst in einer perfekten Welt, in der alle glücklich nur existieren.
> Möchtest du da leben? Wäre dir nicht langweilig?
> Villeicht leben wir schon in einer perfekten Welt, Menschen wollen immer das, was sie nicht haben können. Sollten sie trotzdem das Begehrte erhalten, so wünschen sie sich wieder etwas anderes."
> Ich weiss nicht, was ich davon halten sollte und lebe mein Leben lieber glücklich zu Ende =D


Perfektion ist kein erstrebenswertes Ziel.
Evolution und Entwicklung sind auf Fortschritt und Wnadel aufgebaut und nciht auf Stillstand. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. September 2009)

Glück ist das streben nach dingen die wir nicht haben.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Glück ist das streben nach dingen die wir nicht haben.


oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Glück ist das streben nach dingen die wir nicht haben.



Dann ist ja Lottospielen auch Glück! Wo ich immer dachte es wäre Glückssache!^^

Also meine definition Glück:

"Eine unvorhergesehene Belohnung des Schicksals!"


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "Eine unvorhergesehene Belohnung des Schicksals!"


Das klingt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. September 2009)

Die Menschen brauchten damals schon irgendwas als Symbol,irgendwas wonach sie sich Richten konnten.
Jeder glaubt an etwas anderes. Ich zb nicht an Gott, ich glaube an mich selbst und an die Theorie:
Botanik-->Dinosaurier--> usw ... -->Mittelalter-->Heutige Hölle.
--------
Die ganzen katastrophen und was nicht alles schlimmes passiert sind die Menschen selber schuld.
Wir zerstören uns gegenseitig und die Erde mit dazu.
--------
Was gutes würde ich sagen ist die Liebe und die positiven Gefühle wie das man glücklich ist
nicht Gott. Gott ist nur eine Richtung ür manche Menschen das sie an was glauben können was ihnen Hoffnung gibt.. man könnte auch eine heilige Schildkröte glauben..es ist egal.. solange man glaubt und das einem hilft.

Ich würd es so sagen:
Gott/Teufel = Richtung/Glaube
Gefühle/Liebe= Gut/positiv
Schmerz/Leid/Trauer=böse/negativ

Wir verbinden dieses gut und böse (siehe oben) mit Gott und Teufel.(nur weil wir es nicht anders kennen!?) Es ist die Natur des Menschen!Nichts anderes. Weder Teuel noch Gott.
--------
Viele..seeehr viele Menschen vor und haben dran geglaubt,es wurde ein Buch (die Bibel) drüber geschrieben... und es ist ein Teil unserer Geschichte geworden.
--------
Ich sehe Gott und den Teufel nicht als Teil dieser Welt.
Eher als Teil von Medien. In Filmen zB nehmen wir Van Helsing.
Der Teufel schließt einen Packt mit Dracula der wird zu nem Vampir,
der beisst drei Frauen und legt sich damit seine Bräute an und die saugen
Nacht für Nacht die Menschen aus. DAS wäre des Teufels Werk.

Diese Vampire,geschaffen vom Teufel verbreiten den Tod,
verführen,trinken Blut,verbreiten Leid und Trauer..was nun
in die kategorie böse (sie oben) fällt,womit wieder eine Verbindung zum Teuel steht.
(was nichts mit dem Teufel zu tun hat würd ich nunmal sagen er hat es nur erschaffen
und der Tod erntet es...so kommt es jedenalls rüber.)
Gott zB in diesem Film ist nur sichtbar mit Weihwasser.. super.. (soweit ich mich erinnere)
--------
Was hält einen in der Film Welt an Gott?Wenn der Teufel doch mehr zu bieten hat!
Und wieso zerstören wir uns wiederum selber und sind wie der Teufel oder noch schlimmer der Tod?
--------
Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> 1. Die Menschen brauchten damals schon irgendwas als Symbol,irgendwas wonach sie sich Richten konnten.
> 2. Jeder glaubt an etwas anderes. Ich zb nicht an Gott, ich glaube an mich selbst und an die Theorie:
> ...--------
> 3. Die ganzen katastrophen und was nicht alles schlimmes passiert sind die Menschen selber schuld.
> ...


1. Symbole sind wichtig, siehe archetypische Bilder (Ägypten etc.)! ^^
2. Legetim und jeder sollte die Freiheit zu haben zu glauben woran er mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Defenitiv, wenn wir nicht alle mehr aufwachen als bisher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Das sehe ich auch so
5. Gott ist für kein Wesen und wenn sicherlich nicht materiell, Gott ist alles was man sieht, das ganze Universum mit allen Galaxien ist auf einer Sinuswelle, ähnlich der Schwinung der Melodie aus dem Radio zu sehen. Wir sind kleine Sender und Empfänger von Gott um sich selbst zu erfahren. Wir könne göttlich werden und handeln, aber wohl nicht auf dieser festen Ebene der Materie. MAn redet auch vom der Lied des Lebens und allem Seins. ^^
6. Kann sein muß aber nicht, weil nicht beweisbar. 
7. Das mit der heiligen Schildkröte ist schon sehr gut, weil Langsamkeit das Ziel ist auf dem Weg den alles Sein hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du liest nicht zufällig Terry Pratchet und seine Geschichten von der Schiebenwelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist glaub ich auch in der Maya- oder sonst einer Kultur verankert. ^^
8. Sex & Crime sells!
Eine Zeitung, die nur gute Nachrichten verkaufen wollte, ging pleite.
Die Menschen sind so im negativen verhaftet und verstrickt, dass die meisten gar nciht offen für positive Nachrichten sind, dann lieber im Leid (anderer) suhlen (weil erst dann geht es vermeintlich gut). ^^
9. Weil wir uns noch nicht selbst lieben und genug Selbstliebe, Selbstbewußtsein und Selbstvertrauen als Menschheit und (fast) jeder einzele haben. ^^
10. Nach besten Wissen und Gewissen beantwortet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung man sollte Kirche und Glauben auseinander halten.

Die Kriche hat gute wie auch schlechte Seiten, es ist gut, das man unabhängig von Herkunft etc. immer einen Zufluchtsort hat, wo einem Trost gespendet wird, Hife geleistet wird etc. Auch finde ich es gut das man in der Kirche Spendenaufrufe veranstaltet, denn ich persönlich denke, das ist eine der wenigen Spenden die noch wirklich ankommt, ich halt all dieses World Vision Zeug für Abzockerei (Aka "ich such mal das traurigst aussehende Kind, filme es, geb ihm 50 Euro und kassier damit paar Milliarden")

Auf der anderen Seite ist die ganze Geldmacherei des Vatikans und der diversen Souvernierständen (Kloste von Einsiedeln z.B.). Ich finde den Vatikan auch mehr als lächerlich und denke er besitzt schon lange zuviel Macht als gut wäre... Aber das ist jedem seine eigene Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Glaube ist halt etwas anderes, jeder hat eine andere Vorstellung vom Glauben, ich glaube an eine Gottesähnliche Kraft ja, aber an alles genau so wie es in der Bibel steht (Lucifer, Adam und Eva), die Bibel ist mehr eine Art Sinnbild vollgepackt mit Weisheiten und Tugenden. Aber wenn man schon nur das alte mit dem neuen Testament vergleicht ist es heftig wie viele Unterschiede sich finden lassen.
Es gibt viele Menschen die haben einen ähnlichen Glauben, das ergibt dann das Judentum, Chirstentum, Buddhismus, Hinduismus etc. 
Ich finde alles gut und bin bereit darüber zu diskutieren solange es nicht exrem ausartet...


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2009)

/e doppelpost fail


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung man sollte Kirche und Glauben auseinander halten.
> Die Kriche hat gute wie auch schlechte Seiten, es ist gut, das man unabhängig von Herkunft etc. immer einen Zufluchtsort hat, wo einem Trost gespendet wird, Hife geleistet wird etc. Auch finde ich es gut das man in der Kirche Spendenaufrufe veranstaltet, denn ich persönlich denke, das ist eine der wenigen Spenden die noch wirklich ankommt, ich halt all dieses World Vision Zeug für Abzockerei (Aka "ich such mal das traurigst aussehende Kind, filme es, geb ihm 50 Euro und kassier damit paar Milliarden")
> Auf der anderen Seite ist die ganze Geldmacherei des Vatikans und der diversen Souvernierständen (Kloste von Einsiedeln z.B.). Ich finde den Vatikan auch mehr als lächerlich und denke er besitzt schon lange zuviel Macht als gut wäre... Aber das ist jedem seine eigene Sache
> 
> ...


Kirche ist Kirche
Amerika ist Amerika
Deutschland ist Deutschland
Israel ist Israel
....

Ich warte auf Bibel Teil 3
"Der neue Anfang"
Ach was warten..
Ich fang schon mal an zu schreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer will eine Hauptrolle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Ansichten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (2. September 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Ist Gott am Ende gar nicht der Gute???




Die haben schichtarbeit, mal ist der eine oben und der andere unten und die woche danach ist es umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Die haben schichtarbeit, mal ist der eine oben und der andere unten und die woche danach ist es umgekehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jenau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ying und Yang und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Luzifer heißt ja der Lichtvolle oder so. ^^

Das heißt Gott ist Gott!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nicht Gut gegen Böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

Wir sollten nicht vergessen das Luzifer einst einer der größten Engel von Gott war! 

Und wenn Gott alles ist, dann ist auch Luzifer ein "Teil" von Gott. Allerdings hat er sich von Gott abgewendet. Nicht weil er ihn hasst sondern weil er meint, es besser zu wissen. Soweit ich weiß wollte er mit Gewalt den Himmel unter seine Kontrolle bringen um dort alles "besser" zu machen.

Soviel mal zu fanatischen Ansichten.....

Und Gott sagt: Er vergibt denen die tatsächlich bereuen! Dementsprechend würde er auch Luzifer vergeben der aber seine Fehler nie eingesehen hat.

Ihr dürft mich gerne korrigieren! So "Bibelfest" bin ich nun auch wieder nicht! XD


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wir sollten nicht vergessen das Luzifer einst einer der größten Engel von Gott war!
> Und wenn Gott alles ist, dann ist auch Luzifer ein "Teil" von Gott. Allerdings hat er sich von Gott abgewendet. Nicht weil er ihn hasst sondern weil er meint, es besser zu wissen. Soweit ich weiß wollte er mit Gewalt den Himmel unter seine Kontrolle bringen um dort alles "besser" zu machen.
> Soviel mal zu fanatischen Ansichten.....
> Und Gott sagt: Er vergibt denen die tatsächlich bereuen! Dementsprechend würde er auch Luzifer vergeben der aber seine Fehler nie eingesehen hat.
> Ihr dürft mich gerne korrigieren! So "Bibelfest" bin ich nun auch wieder nicht! XD


Nicht nur das!
Man sagt auch er habe Gott so geliebt, dass er diesen undankbaren Job aus Liebe zu Gott annahm, damit wir alle in der Dualität lernen können! ^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. September 2009)

> 11Raiden: Nicht nur das!
> Man sagt auch er habe Gott so geliebt, dass er diesen undankbaren Job aus Liebe zu Gott annahm, damit wir alle in der Dualität lernen können! ^^




irgendiwe ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie on

Gott: ich muss dich um was bitten
Teufel: mein herz du aller liebster ich würde alles für dich tun
Gott: dieser Job wird undankbar..und kalt..
Teufel: wenn ich es für dich tue ist mir nichts zu kalt, du wärme meiner seele..

/ironie off

Wisst ihr wie ich meine?wie mir das gerade so vorkommt als deutung zu dem Zitat oben ??!


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> irgendiwe ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Drum prüfe, wer sich ewig bindet!
..ehm..
Prüft halt einfach im Rahmen Euerer Möglichkeiten meine Aussage. ^^


----------



## fraudani (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wir sollten nicht vergessen das Luzifer einst einer der größten Engel von Gott war!
> 
> Und wenn Gott alles ist, dann ist auch Luzifer ein "Teil" von Gott. Allerdings hat er sich von Gott abgewendet. Nicht weil er ihn hasst sondern weil er meint, es besser zu wissen. Soweit ich weiß wollte er mit Gewalt den Himmel unter seine Kontrolle bringen um dort alles "besser" zu machen.
> 
> ...




Luzifer war nicht einer der größten Engel Gottes, sondern der aller Erste. Er soll sogar (zumindest fast) die gleichen Fähigkeiten haben wie Gott selbst und lange Zeit mit ihm gemeinsam im Himmel "regiert" haben. Gott hat sich weitere Engel gemacht, Luzifer hat sich selbst auch einige Engel gemacht. Später hat Gott dann auch Menschen erschaffen, die Luzifer eher als eine Art "Spielzeug" angesehen hat, weil er sie für niedere Wesen hielt. Irgendwann hatte Gott dann die Idee den Menschen eine Seele zu geben und ihnen so den Zugang zum Himmel zu ermöglichen. 

Da dort bisher nur Engel Zutritt hatten, die Luzifer als die einzig perfekten Wesen neben Gott ansah, wurde er eifersüchtig. Er konnte nicht verstehen, warum diesen primitiven Wesen auf so einfache Art der Zutritt zum Himmel gewährt werden soll. Er wollte dies nicht hinnehmen und teilte dies Gott auch mit. Michael war inzwischen zu Gottes Schoßhündchen, Rechtsanwalt, Vorzimmerdame und Pokriecher mutiert. Seiner Ansicht nach war alles, das Gott macht, gut. Keiner hatte das Recht das anzuzweifeln oder Gott mit Gejammer zu belästigen. 
So kam es dann, dass Gott die Probleme Luzifers nicht verstehen konnte/wollte und Michael nicht einsah, dass Luzifer Gott mit seiner Kritik "beleidigte". Dies führte zu heftigen Streitereien zwischen Luzifer und Michael, die letztlich sogar zu Krieg im Himmel geführt haben. Luzifer und sein Gefolge wurden dafür von Michael (im Namen Gottes) aus dem Himmel verbannt.

Luzifer wird also vermutlich nur deshalb als der Böse dargestellt, weil er sich gegen Gott gewandt hat und den Menschen ihre Seele und die damit verbundenen Privilegien nicht gönnt. 

Man könnte jetzt sagen, das spricht ja klar dafür, dass Luzifer in der Hölle sitzt und Seelen grillt. Andererseits... 

... Gott hat die Nummer mit den Seelen und die damit verknüpften Bedinungen erfunden. Aber was würde mit den Seelen passieren, die wegen nicht vergebener Sünden nicht in den Himmel dürfen, wenn es diese Hölle gar nicht gäbe? Wer sagt denn, dass nicht Gott nach diesem Krieg und dem Bruch mit Luzifer eine Art Reuegefühl entwickelt hat? Schließlich war Luzifer sein erster und lange Zeit sein liebster Engel. Der, der ihm ebenbürtig ist. Möglicherweise hat diese Bindung dazu geführt, dass Gott sich doch ein bisschen schlecht gefühlt hat und Luzifer nicht komplett abschreiben wollte. Zumal noch das Problem mit den übrig bleibenden Seelen bestand. Kann ja sein, dass Gott Luzifer quasi als Entschädigung für seinen erlittenen Verlust die Seelen geschenkt hat, die keinen Zugang zum Himmel erhalten. Wo soll man sonst auch hin damit? So muss Gott sich nicht um die "Abfallentsorgung" kümmern und Luzifer hat wenigstens eine kleine Entschädigung, in dem er diese unwürdigen Seelen quälen darf. Gleichzeitig hat er durch die Verbannung aus dem Himmel und diesen Folterjob noch ein gewisses Maß an Strafe für das Anzetteln des Krieges.

Und ja, Luzifer dürfte sicher zurück kommen, wenn er bei Gott und Michael um Vergebung bittet. Aber dann würde er ja mit den Menschen auf einer Stufe stehen und das kann er einfach nicht, weil das komplett gegen seine Prinzipien verstoßen würde. 

Kann es also nicht sein, dass Luzifer in Wirklichkeit gar nicht der Böse ist, sondern nur von Gott als Strafe für sein Handeln "dazu gemacht wurde", und Gottes Müllmann spielen muss?


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Kann es also nicht sein, dass Luzifer in Wirklichkeit gar nicht der Böse ist, sondern nur von Gott als Strafe für sein Handeln "dazu gemacht wurde", und Gottes Müllmann spielen muss?



Wenn jemand ins Gefängniss kommt, ist der Richter daran Schuld oder die Tat der Person?

Und wenn er jederzeit zurückkehren könnte wenn er wirklich bereut, ist es nicht sein Stolz der ihn davon abhält und nicht Gott?


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Luzifer war nicht einer der größten Engel Gottes, sondern der aller Erste. Er soll sogar (zumindest fast) die gleichen Fähigkeiten haben wie Gott selbst und lange Zeit mit ihm gemeinsam im Himmel "regiert" haben. Gott hat sich weitere Engel gemacht, Luzifer hat sich selbst auch einige Engel gemacht. Später hat Gott dann auch Menschen erschaffen, die Luzifer eher als eine Art "Spielzeug" angesehen hat, weil er sie für niedere Wesen hielt. Irgendwann hatte Gott dann die Idee den Menschen eine Seele zu geben und ihnen so den Zugang zum Himmel zu ermöglichen.
> Da dort bisher nur Engel Zutritt hatten, die Luzifer als die einzig perfekten Wesen neben Gott ansah, wurde er eifersüchtig. Er konnte nicht verstehen, warum diesen primitiven Wesen auf so einfache Art der Zutritt zum Himmel gewährt werden soll. Er wollte dies nicht hinnehmen und teilte dies Gott auch mit. Michael war inzwischen zu Gottes Schoßhündchen, Rechtsanwalt, Vorzimmerdame und Pokriecher mutiert. Seiner Ansicht nach war alles, das Gott macht, gut. Keiner hatte das Recht das anzuzweifeln oder Gott mit Gejammer zu belästigen.
> So kam es dann, dass Gott die Probleme Luzifers nicht verstehen konnte/wollte und Michael nicht einsah, dass Luzifer Gott mit seiner Kritik "beleidigte". Dies führte zu heftigen Streitereien zwischen Luzifer und Michael, die letztlich sogar zu Krieg im Himmel geführt haben. Luzifer und sein Gefolge wurden dafür von Michael (im Namen Gottes) aus dem Himmel verbannt.
> Luzifer wird also vermutlich nur deshalb als der Böse dargestellt, weil er sich gegen Gott gewandt hat und den Menschen ihre Seele und die damit verbundenen Privilegien nicht gönnt.
> ...


Vielleicht war Gott nur der erste und die anderen Engel, Seelen etc. sind nur Nachfolger, Kopien etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. September 2009)

also ich weiss zb es gibt den engel der diplomatie, der ist fünf ränge unter gott.
vielleicht ist gott der boss der engel der alle positiven eigenschaften hat das es so neutral ist wie es nur geht. und die engel unter ihm je nach rang einen eigenschaft mehr/weniger.
denkbar wa da oben los sein könnte.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> also ich weiss zb es gibt den engel der diplomatie, der ist fünf ränge unter gott.
> vielleicht ist gott der boss der engel der alle positiven eigenschaften hat das es so neutral ist wie es nur geht. und die engel unter ihm je nach rang einen eigenschaft mehr/weniger.
> denkbar wa da oben los sein könnte.


Also ich kenne die Systeme.
Für mich sind sie Werkzeuge um dem Kind einen Namen zu geben.
Ich glaube nicht, das dort ein solches Schubladendenken oder Struktur vorherrscht.
Eher glaube ich sind es Symbole um uns etwas über unsere Sprache zu erklären.


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. September 2009)

Die Erde ist ein Gefängnis, es gibt unzählige Seelen die ihre Aufgabe hier finden und erfüllen müssen
um wieder ein Teil der anderen Welten zu werden. Wie diese Welten nun aussehen, weiss kaum jemand.
Die meißten denken es wäre der Himmel oder die Hölle, aber das ist Quatsch.
Teufel und Gott sind auch nur Spielfiguren auf einem Brett,das man Schicksal nennt.
Gott ist weder der Hüter der Seelen die in den Himmel kommen noch der Teufel der Hüter für die Seelen die böse waren.
Die Natur, ein Spielfeld aus Leben und Tod.

(um es so zusagen wie es ist,auch wenn nicht schön:
Das Leben ist ein Spiel, der Tod ist das unabweichliche Ziel und Selbstmörder sind Cheater)


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> (um es so zusagen wie es ist,auch wenn nicht schön:
> Das Leben ist ein Spiel, der Tod ist das unabweichliche Ziel und Selbstmörder sind Cheater)



Das ist mir etwas zu einfach ausgedrückt!

Denn in jedem Spiel wird am Ende geschaut wieviel Zeit man gebraucht hat und wie weit man gekommen ist!

Cheaten steht eigentlich für "Godmode"! Man kann alles tun ohne das man konsequenzen zu fürchten hat! Er schaut sich praktisch das ganze Spiel an! Ich behaupte eher ein Selbstmörder ist sowas wie einer der ständig neu anfängt und es nicht zuende bringt!


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> Selbstmörder sind Cheater


Das kann stimmen, muß es aber nicht.
Wäre aber interessant zu wissen, oder lieber nicht, weil sonst bringen sich zuviele um, weil sie kein Bock haben und einen Neustart und Reset wagen wollen.
Das bringt aber nix, eil es nur das drehen einer Ehrenrunde ist, und dann meist wohl unter ungünstigeren Bedingungnen. .(


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. September 2009)

Nehmt mal lieber meinen anderen Textteil auseinander.^^

"Die Erde ist ein Gefängnis, es gibt unzählige Seelen die ihre Aufgabe hier finden und erfüllen müssen
um wieder ein Teil der anderen Welten zu werden. Wie diese Welten nun aussehen, weiss kaum jemand.
Die meißten denken es wäre der Himmel oder die Hölle, aber das ist Quatsch.
Teufel und Gott sind auch nur Spielfiguren auf einem Brett,das man Schicksal nennt.
Gott ist weder der Hüter der Seelen die in den Himmel kommen noch der Teufel der Hüter für die Seelen die böse waren.
Die Natur, ein Spielfeld aus Leben und Tod."


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2009)

Kann mir mal wer Quellen geben für diese ganzen Bibgelgeschichten?


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer Quellen geben für diese ganzen Bibgelgeschichten?



Ich kenne mich da zwar nicht so aus, aber ich würde es mal mit der Bibel probieren.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer Quellen geben für diese ganzen Bibgelgeschichten?


Ehm, ich glaube das meiste sind keine Bibelgeschichten.




Stoneddragon schrieb:


> Nehmt mal lieber meinen anderen Textteil auseinander.^^
> 
> "Die Erde ist ein Gefängnis, es gibt unzählige Seelen die ihre Aufgabe hier finden und erfüllen müssen
> um wieder ein Teil der anderen Welten zu werden. Wie diese Welten nun aussehen, weiss kaum jemand.
> ...


Am Ende gehe ich auf Deinen Text ein, aber vorher zur Erläuterung:

Ein Text, weil ich ihn so wahr empfinde:


2012 - Schlüssel für ein neues Zeitalter

Das Jahr 2012 ist in vieler Munde. Einer der wichtigsten Kalender der Maya endet am 21.12.2012, die Hopi-Indianer Nordamerikas kündigen in ihren berühmten Prophezeiungen das Ende der sogenannten 4. Welt an, in den vedischen Schriften wird das Ende des Kali-Yuga, des dunklen &#8211; eisernen &#8211; Zeitalters, für die kommenden Jahre vorausgesagt. Dies ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus Voraussagen verschiedener Kulturen und Zeitepochen, die alle auf diese, uns nahe, Zukunft verweisen. Was soll man darüber denken? Alles nur pure Zufälle, das Hirngespinst von Esoterikern? Panikmache?

Aber gehen wir mal zunächst ein paar Hundert Jahre zurück. Vor ca. 500 Jahren, als die Spanier in Zentral- und Südamerika landeten, fanden sie Überreste und Spuren von einem Volk, dass sich Maya nannten. Dieses Volk gab damals schon Rätsel auf und tut es auch heute noch. Sie verfügten über hoch stehende mathematische Kenntnisse, die sogar heutige Wissenschaftler ins Staunen versetzen. Sie rechneten zum Beispiel damals schon mit der Null, das in der Mathematik erst in der Neuzeit seinen Platz bekam. Sie waren ebenfalls erstaunlich gut informierte Astronomen. Dieses Volk war u.a. Imstande, Planetenbahnen bis auf vier Kommastellen genau zu berechnen, Sonnen- und Mondfinster­nisse präzise voraus zu sagen und das alles ohne Instrumente, die der heutigen modernen Wissen­schaft zur Verfügung stehen. Diesbezüglich etwas ganz Besonderes ist eine Zeichnung in einem Mondtempel der Maya, die den Forschern lange Zeit ein ungelöstes Rätsel war, bis die NASA Fotos von der Rückseite des Mondes auf die Erde brachte. Die besagte Zeichnung war ein exaktes Abbild der Mondrückseite. Nun ist es so, dass sich der Mond interessanterweise in einer ganz bestimmten Geschwindigkeit um seine Achse dreht, dass wir von der Erde immer nur die eine Seite des Mondes sehen können. Die Rückseite des Erdtrabanten ist von der Erde nie sichtbar. Woher konnten die Maya wissen, wie der Mond von der anderen, uns abgewandten Seite, aussieht? Dieses Rätsel ist immer noch ungelöst. Die Maya waren also in Mathematik und Astronomie ihrer Zeit weit voraus. Sie selbst hatten jedoch anscheinend auch noch ein anderes Lieblingsfachgebiet, nämlich die Zeitrechnung. Sie nannten sich selbst Hüter der Zeit. Ihre vielen komplizierten Kalender sind legendär und fast jeder hat schon den Begriff Maya-Kalender gehört. Wir möchten jetzt hier nicht auf die vielen, zum Teil ineinander verschachtelten Kalendersysteme detailliert eingehen, denn das würde den Rahmen dieses Textes bei weitem sprengen. Wir möchten jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass die verschiedenen Kalender ihre eigenen unterschiedlich langen Zyklen hatten. Sie enden interessanterweise im Jahr 2012, genau genommen am 21.12.2012, dem Tag der Wintersonnenwende. Die Maya selbst nennen dieses Datum &#8222;das Ende der Welt, so wie wir sie heute kennen&#8220;. Was danach kommen wird, haben sie uns nicht hinterlassen. Einer ihrer Mönche hat ca. 800 Jahre vor Christus vorausgesagt, dass nach 1990 bis 2012 zwei grosse Ereignisse auf der Erde stattfinden werden. Es wird zum einen eine grosse Reinigung und Neubildung der Erde geben und er sagte Menschen mit einem neuen kosmischem Bewusstsein voraus.

Ein sehr interessanter Punkt ist etwas, das mit der Ein-Dollar-Note zusammenhängt. Die Symbolik darauf wird meist mit den Freimaurern in Zusammenhang gebracht, was wohl auch stimmt, aber um die Bedeutung der Symbolik reihen sich verschiedene Erklärungen. Hier ein weiterer, bisher sehr selten hervorgebrachter Hinweis: Gemäss den Maya wird eine Zeitepoche (ca. 5128 Jahre) in 13 Unterzyklen, sogenannten Baktun unterteilt. Das Ende des letzten Baktun ist der 21.12.2012! Die Pyramide auf der Banknote ist in 13(!) Stufen unterteilt. An ihrer Spitze steht das alles sehende Auge der Weisheit. Könnte das ein Hinweis sein auf das Erwachen des Menschen um dieses Datum herum?

Dolllar-Pyramide

Die Inschrift auf der Note &#8222;Annuite coeptis&#8220; soll wörtlich bedeuten, dass Götter auf uns aufpassen. Es stellt sich die Frage, welche Götter gemeint sind ...

&#8222;Novus Ordo Seculorum&#8220; wiederum bedeutet die neue Welt-Ordnung. Deutet dies alles darauf, dass die Freimaurer die Geheimnisse der Maya kannten? Und welche Weltordnung meinten sie? Wir müssen die Frage hier leider offen lassen.
Das Volk der Maya ist im Dunkel der Zeit einfach verschwunden. Sie hinterliessen ihre Bauten, ihre Schriften, aber sie waren verschwunden. Ein weiteres Rätsel der Maya-Forschung.



Machen wir nun einen kleinen Abstecher in die USA und zwar in die Wüstengegend von Arizona zu den Hopi-Indianern. Diese amerikanischen Ureinwohner sind sehr spirituell ausgerichtet und nehmen für sich die Rolle der Beschützer und Verwalter der Mutter Erde in Anspruch. Ihre Verbundenheit mit dem Planeten Erde, in dem sie eine selbständige Wesenheit sehen, unterstreichen sie mit vielen Ritualen und Zeremonien. Auch dieses Volk stützt sich auf eigene alte Überlieferungen im Zusammen­hang mit dem Schicksal der Erde. Darin sagen sie &#8222;das Ende der 4 Welt&#8220; voraus. Die Erde soll nach der &#8222;Grossen Reinigung ganz anders aussehen&#8220;. Diese Reinigung soll zwischen 1987 und 2012 vor sich gehen. Hier finden wir wieder die interessante Übereinstimmung mit den Maya.

Aus einem weit entfernten Teil der Welt kommt eine weitere Bestätigung für diese zwei Voraussagen. Die ältesten bekannten Schriften, die vedischen, sollen ungefähr 5000 Jahre alt sein und stammen aus dem geografischen Gebiet des heutigen Indiens. Dort werden die Zeitepochen oder Zeitalter in vier sogenannte Yugas aufgeteilt. Während der einzelnen Yugas soll die Welt stets ein ganz anderes Aussehen gehabt haben als während der anderen. Wir befinden uns nun gemäss den Vedischen Schriften im letzen, im Kali Yuga. Dies bedeutet übesetzt: Das Eiserne oder Dunkle Zeitalter. Wenn wir unsere bekannte Geschichte mit den immerwährenden Kriegen, Schlachten und dem vielen Leiden betrachten, erscheint diese Beschreibung durchaus sehr passend. Es heisst, das Rad der Welt nähere sich ihrem tiefsten Punkt, um danach aufzusteigen in ein neues, ein Goldenes Zeitalter.

Alle drei genannten Quellen beschreiben die heutige Zeit als eine sehr intensive. Vielleicht können wir uns das als einen Raum-Zeit-Strudel vorstellen, in dem je näher das Zentrum des Strudels kommt &#8211; analog einem Wasserstrudel &#8211; die Ereignisse intensiver werden. Vielleicht ist hier die Erklärung zu finden für das Phänomen, dass immer mehr Menschen das Empfinden haben, dass die Zeit schneller läuft. Das ist gar nicht so abwegig. Vielleicht läuft die Zeit tatsächlich schneller und unser Gefühl trügt nicht. Schliesslich können wir auch in einem fahrenden Zug mit geschlossenen Augen nicht wissen, wie schnell wir fahren. Dazu müssten wir nach draussen blicken, aber wenn sich die ganze Raumzeit schneller bewegt, wo sollten wir da hinaus schauen?
Diese höhere Intensität geht mit einem höherem Energiepotenzial einher, d.h. die Energie wird höher. Diese Erhöhung des Energiepotenzials erzeugt eine erhöhte Schwingung in allem was ist. Das ist wie bei Wasser, das erhitzt wird. Durch Zufuhr von Energie ändert es seinen Aggregatzustand und wird zu Dampf, das eine Stufe feinstofflicher ist als der flüssige Zustand. Läuft bei uns auf der Erde vielleicht auch etwas ähnliches ab? Kann man diese Erhöhung der Schwingung nicht auch als eine Klärung, eine Erweiterung des Bewusstseins auffassen? Sprach der weiter oben erwähnte Mönch der Maya nicht von einem Menschen mit kosmischem, also erweitertem Bewusstsein?
Was bedeutet ein kosmisches, erweitertes Bewusstsein? Es gibt Hinweise, dass unsere feinstofflichen Sinne stärker zum Vorschein kommen werden. Werden wir telepathisch miteinander kommunizieren können? Wenn ja, dann wird eines der grössten Übel der heutigen Menschheit unmöglich, nämlich das Lügen. Die Gedanken können nicht lügen. Ein Zeitalter der Wahrhaftigkeit? Ich überlasse es Ihrer Fantasie, sich auszumalen, welch weit reichende Konsequenzen für die ganze Welt es sozialpolitisch hätte, wenn die Menschen nicht mehr lügen könnten.

Dieses erhöhte klare Bewusstsein wird oftmals auch als Christus-Bewusstsein genannt. Christus heisst nicht nur &#8222;der Gesalbte&#8220;, sondern auch Klarheit (Christos). Jesus, der Meister, hat gesagt: &#8222;Ihr alle seid schlafende Götter.&#8220; Hat er damit nicht gemeint, dass im Menschen, der ja &#8222;nach dem Ebenbild Gottes&#8220; erschaffen wurde, mehr steckt, als der Mensch selbst glaubt? Oder was hat Jesus gemeint, als er sagte, der Weg zum Vater führe nur durch ihn? Gab er uns nicht den Weg vor, indem er den Weg von Jesus zu Christus ging? Er hat damit also nicht seine Person gemeint und damit alle verdammt, die nicht an ihn glauben, sondern das Prinzip der Bewusstseinsklärung. Der Mensch muss auch zu Christus werden indem er das Christus-Bewusstsein in sich entwickelt. Dies unabhängig von seiner derzeitigen Religion oder Glauben. Es spielt dafür überhaupt keine Rolle, ob der Mensch Christ, Jude, Moslem oder Buddhist ist. Es geht schlussendlich nur um die Qualität des Bewusstseins. Es geht nur darum, wie ich bin und nicht wer ich bin.

Aber zurück nochmals zu unserem Jahr 2012. Es drängt sich natürlich die Frage auf, was denn genau passieren wird. Diese Frage können wir hier nicht abschliessend beantworten. Wir wissen es einfach nicht und es macht aus der Sicht unserer seelischen Entwicklung durchaus Sinn, es nicht zu wissen. Denn wüssten wir es, würden wir wahrscheinlich das tun, was wir als notwendig erachten wegen der Situation an sich und nicht freiwillig aus sich heraus. Damit wäre die Motivation nicht ehrlich, sondern berechnend. Der Mensch muss sich aus eigenen freien Stücken für ein höheres klares , ein Christus­bewusstsein entscheiden.
Spielen wir mal zwei extreme Möglichkeiten durch, die nach dem 21.12.2012 eintreten könnten. Die eine könnte sein, dass die ganze Erde einen Sprung, einen Quantensprung in die 5. Dimension machen wird. Es gibt Hinweise von medialen Menschen, dass etwas Ähnliches geschehen könnte. Diesen Sprung in eine höhere Dimension, also in eine feinstofflichere, höhere Schwingung könnten nach dem Gesetz der Resonanz dann nur die Menschen schaffen, die dieser Schwingung auch entsprächen. Was mit den anderen geschehen würde, vermögen wir hier nicht zu sagen.
Die andere mögliche extreme Variante wäre, dass wir am 22.12.2012 ganz normal erwachen, uns wie immer in die Hektik der vorweihnachtlichen Zeit begeben und die Erde genau so ist, wie sie vor diesem Datum war. Zwischen diesen beiden Extremen sind natürlich auch viele andere Ausgangsvarianten möglich.
Was bedeutet dies konkret für den Menschen? Nun, gleichgültig was geschieht, wenn ich daran gearbeitet habe, mein Bewusstsein zu klären, zu erhöhen und meine wahren Fähigkeiten entwickelt habe, bin ich für jeden Ausgang optimal gerüstet. Ich gehe nicht mehr als Opfer der Umstände durchs Leben, sondern schöpfe sie bewusst. Ich nutze meine Fähigkeiten gezielt um mich weiter zu entwickeln und wenn ich mir dabei Ziele setze, weiss ich genau, wie diese zu erreichen sind, weil ich die feinstofflichen Gesetze kenne und anwende. Nach dem Gesetz der Resonanz werde ich Umstände und Menschen anziehen, die mir förderlich sind und werde für die &#8222;schweren&#8220;, niedrigen Schwingungen unerreichbar. Die Methoden und Wege, diese in mir schlummernden Fähigkeiten zu erwecken und in Besitz zu nehmen, sind in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten in vielen Mysterienschulen entwickelt und in den letzten Jahrzehnten optimiert worden. Sie stehen uns nun zur Verfügung.
Gleichgültig, was geschehen wird, ein klares, möglichst hohes, ein Neues Bewusstsein ist der Schlüssel in das Neue Zeitalter.

Der Begriff Christusbewusstsein wird in anderen Sprachen in anderen Worten erklärt und doch bleibt die innere Bedeutung die gleiche. Dieses Christusbewusstsein geht ganz von sich einher mit einem anderen Begriff, denn wir alle kennen und alle Weisheitslehren es uns als oberstes Ziel vermitteln: nämlich LIEBE. Dieses Wort, in so vielen verschiedenen Sprachen dasselbe aussagend, ist was wirklich zählt! Liebe wird in so vielen Kulturen, Glaubensrichtungen als das Wichtigste genannt. Liebe, der Ursprung von allem. Liebe, so viele Male falsch verstanden. Liebe, manchmal so schmerzhaft, wenn wir es auf der sentimentalen Eben leben. Egal also, wie wir diesen Bewusstseinszustand nennen, es ist Zeit, es zu leben, sich ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen und den Frieden in sich und im Aussen zu erlangen. Fangen wir also an, den Frieden in uns zu finden und bringen wir es ins Aussen. Wir werden eine friedvollere Welt im 2012 vorfinden. Auch wenn dann nichts weltbewegendes im Aussen geschehen sollte. Wir haben dann die Welt jedoch ganz sicher aus dem Inneren verändert. Wenn ich mich als Mensch, als Individuum verändere, verändert sich automatisch auch meine Welt. Die Menschen haben es in der Hand &#8211; ein jeder von uns &#8211; also handeln wir dementsprechend. Wenden wir das Blatt und bringen Licht aus unserem Innern hervor. Für eine bessere Welt!


"Die Erde ist ein Gefängnis, es gibt unzählige Seelen die ihre Aufgabe hier finden und erfüllen müssen
um wieder ein Teil der anderen Welten zu werden. Wie diese Welten nun aussehen, weiss kaum jemand.
Die meißten denken es wäre der Himmel oder die Hölle, aber das ist Quatsch.
Teufel und Gott sind auch nur Spielfiguren auf einem Brett,das man Schicksal nennt.
Gott ist weder der Hüter der Seelen die in den Himmel kommen noch der Teufel der Hüter für die Seelen die böse waren.
Die Natur, ein Spielfeld aus Leben und Tod."

So Aufgabe ist, wie oben beschrieben für jeden sein Christus-Bewußtsein auszubilden, also klar im Reden, Denken und Handeln zur Werden und nicht sich selbst oder andere zu belügen und anderem Leben und allem Sein achtsam und mit Hingabe zu begegnen.

Dazu gehört die offenen und ehrliche Ausblidung von:
Selbstbewußtsein, weil nur dann kann man für sich und andere einstehen (siehe Martin Luther und div. andere)
Selbstliebe, weil nur dann kann man sich selbst und andere Lieben (siehe Jesus und div. andere)
Selbstvertrauen, weil nur dann lebt man ohne Angst (siehe St. Germain und div. andere)
Selbstständigkeit, weil nur dann ist man unabhängig von anderen und deren Meinungen (siehe St. Germain und div. andere)
...

Ich glaube das reicht erstmal, weil mit den vier großen Aufgaben haben die meisten Menschen schon genug zu tun, auch wenn sie es nicht glauben und meinen alle Lektionen zu kennen.

Es sind Welten in anderen Dimensionen, wohin man erst aufsteigen kann, wenn man seine Lektionen auf der Erde gelernt hat und in allen Situationen ruhig und gelassen und beherscht sein kann ohne seine Gefühle oder sonstige Zustände zu unterdrücken.
Es gilt verantwortung für seine Taten zu übernehmen.
Alles Leben zu achten und allles Sein anerkennen zu können (auch Leid!).
Denn alles hat seinen Grund, auch wenn er sich den meisten nicht entfaltet.
Drum meditiert über eine Sache und beschäftigt Euch mit der Lösung und nciht mit dem Problem.
Erfolgreiche Menschen, zahlreiche Wissenschaftler, Unternehmer und Sportler beschäftigen sich mit dem Erfolg und denken keine Sekunde an die Niederlage.
Diese besonderen Menschen, wie auch Albert Einstein kommen die Lösungen dann wie über Nacht odre als geistesblitz, weil sie sich danach ausgerichtet haben und dafür offen sind.
Wir spielen das Spiel des Lebens um uns durch den heiligen Gral das Gegenüber selbst zu erkennen und andere Menschen als Spiegel zu sehen und uns durch sie zu erkennen auch im  Austausch mit anderen, nonverbal z.B. durch Beobachten, Mimik, Gestik und durch unsere Sprache.
Es kann bereichernd sein zu sehen, wie 2 Menschen, die nicht dieselbe Sprache können sie verständigen können.
Es gibt Wiedergeburt, deswegen hat jeder so viel Versuche, wie in einem Spiel mit unendlich viel Leben.

Es gibt kein Neid, kein Streit, keine Aufgeregtheit oder schneller oder langsamer, jeder in seinem eigenen Tempo auf seine individuelle Art und Weise.

Das sind meine Ausführungen zu deinem Mehrzeiler, der sehr nett und interessant daher kommt, wie ich finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wissenwertes:


Wir werden nicht nur vom Magnetfeld der Erde und elektromagnetischer Sonnenstrahlung beeinflusst, sondern noch von einer weiteren Stellgröße?

Ja. Diese Strahlen sind erst seit rund 15 Jahren messbar. Die Nasa berichtet von sensationellen Ereignissen, die nahezu identisch mit den Berichten der Maya zu sein scheinen. Den Synchronisationsstrahl, von dem die Maya sprachen, haben die Astrophysiker nun wohl nachgewiesen. Sie berichten, dass vom Zentrum unserer Galaxis ein &#8211; bisher nicht für möglich gehaltener &#8211; Energiestrahl "wie ein Scheinwerfer aus den tiefsten Bezirken des Alls" auf die Erde gerichtet aufscheint. Innerhalb der letzten Jahre haben sich diese Strahlen um mehrere Hundert Prozent erhöht. Nachdem ich mich nahezu 30 Jahre in diesem Themenbereich bewege, kann ich sagen: Da vollzieht sich gerade ein unvorstellbarer Wandel, von dem primär unser Bewusstsein betroffen ist.

Was sagt die Astrophysik zu diesem merkwürdigen Strahl?

Sie steht vor einem großen Rätsel. Und da kommt wieder der Maya-Kalender ins Spiel. Der sagt relativ konkret, was in der Endzeit kurz vor 2012 alles passieren wird, nämlich relativ viel Chaos auf unserem Planeten. Wie bereits erwähnt, wird durch den Synchronisationsstrahl, so sagen die Maya, eine Neuaufstellung des Universums vollzogen.


Ein Sprung? Widerspricht das nicht der Evolutionstheorie?

Keineswegs, die Evolution folgt einer kosmischen Absicht, verlief nie stringent, sondern "in Sprüngen". Wurden Schwellenwerte der Erfahrungen erreicht, entstand eine neue Spezies.

Welche Schwellenwerte?

Professor Peter Russell, der in Cambridge bei Stephen Hawking Physik studierte, sagt dazu: "Das Leben schreitet von einfachen zu immer komplexeren Formen fort. Die Strukturen werden immer differenzierter, und die Einzelteile sind immer mehr miteinander verbunden und organisiert. Der vorläufige Höhepunkt dieser sich beschleunigenden Entwicklung ist der Mensch und die menschliche Zivilisation." Russell konnte berechnen, dass "Acht-Milliarden-Reihen" einen solchen Schwellenwert ergeben. So sind beispielsweise circa acht Milliarden Neuronen notwendig, um ein Bewusstsein zu erzeugen. Der bevorstehende Bewusstseinssprung auf der Erde steht im Zusammenhang mit der kritischen Masse der Anzahl Menschen, und bei acht Milliarden bewegen wir uns bald. Diese Theorie wird von vielen Forschern sehr ernst genommen. So fantastisch sie auch ist.


Wie bemerken wir diesen Prozess?

Pathetisch gesagt, werden wir an unser kosmisches Erbe erinnert. Uns wird die Möglichkeit gegeben, aus den starren Mustern auszubrechen, uns weiterzuentwickeln, uns zu verabschieden von Handlungsmustern, die unsere Erde und unsere Gesellschaften zerstört haben, nämlich von Ego-getriebener Gier. Es tritt etwas in Erscheinung, das man in etwa so ausdrücken könnte: Gott legt die Hand an. Als ob er eine kleine Korrektur vornimmt.

Was passiert da in unseren Köpfen?

Die sogenannte Alpha-Frequenz ist der Türrahmen zwischen Unterbewusstsein und Tagesbewusstsein. Den durchschreiten wir immer ziemlich schnell beim Einschlafen oder Aufwachen. Das kosmische Ereignis schafft es, dass wir in diesen Zustand geraten und in ihm gehalten werden, sodass wir Dinge im Wachbewusstsein sehen, die im Unterbewusstsein abgelegt sind. Wir erkennen unsere Traumata, unsere "Leichen im Keller". Wo habe ich mehr genommen als gegeben? Wo mehr gegeben als genommen? Und wir erkennen gleichzeitig, dass es da etwas zu korrigieren gibt. Ich kann durch lange wissenschaftliche Forschung nachweisen, dass mit diesen, nun vermehrt auftretenden Frequenzen Heilung erzielt wurde.

Heilung von Krankheiten?

Es ist mir und meinem Team vor vielen Jahren durch klinische Forschung gelungen, als austherapiert geltende Patienten durch genau definierte elektromagnetische Felder in einen Zustand zu versetzen, der durch das Erkennen der Ursache ihrer Krankheit einen Heilungsprozess einleitete. Offenbar "lernten" die erkrankten Zellen wieder, miteinander zu kommunizieren, sich sozial zu verhalten. Mikroskopische Aufnahmen zeigten, dass kranke Zellen wieder anfingen, mit den gesunden in Verbindung zu treten. Sie wurden resozialisiert. Diese Felder sind dem aktuellen Erdmagnetfeld &#8211; und wie es gerade auf uns alle wirkt &#8211; gar nicht unähnlich. Das Auftreten einer Krankheit hängt doch mit dem Abweichen eines naturgegebenen Weges zusammen. Aus dieser Perspektive sind wir Gotteskinder, die ihr Erbe bisher nicht angenommen haben. Das klingt dramatisch, aber in diesen Momenten erkennen wir unsere Existenz als Göttlichkeit und können sie annehmen. Da ich erkenne, dass ich ein Aspekt eines großen kosmischen Ganzen bin, verhalte ich mich automatisch ethisch und sozial.

Man kann also die Krankheit eines Menschen mit der Krankheit der Gesellschaft vergleichen?

Ja. Jede Krebszelle verhält sich asozial. Sie nimmt mehr, als sie gibt, und vergisst, dass sie so nicht überleben wird. Sie entzieht ihrem Wirt sämtliche Lebensgrundlagen und damit auch sich selbst. Der naturgemäße Urzustand basiert aber auf sozialem Verhalten. Erst wenn die Krebszelle sich ihrer Tugenden erinnert, kann sie überleben.


Die gerade wirkenden kosmischen Ereignisse und der daraus resultierende Bewusstseinssprung versetzen uns in die Lage, doch noch die Welt zu retten? Ein Ende der Ausbeutung, der Kriege, der Umweltvernichtung?

Das ist für mich ein Akt der "Gnade Gottes". Ich bin überzeugt, dass zwei Dinge passieren werden &#8211; unser Herz und unseren Verstand betreffend. Es wird eine Erweiterung der Verstandesebene geben durch die Öffnung des Herzens. Schon Friedrich Schiller sagte: "Seit Aristoteles haben wir offenbar nichts dazugelernt. Wir wissen seit Aristoteles, was Demokratie ist. Wir wissen, wie das soziale Gefüge zu verstehen ist. Aber letztlich sind wir doch Barbaren geblieben." Schiller sagte weiter: "Es wird sich erst etwas ändern, wenn wir durch das Herz den Verstand ausdeuten." Meiner Meinung nach befinden wir uns gerade in dieser Phase. Durch diese verinnerlichte Erkenntnis werden wir unsere Handlungen ableiten, die uns mit neuen Freiheitsgraden ausstatten, die uns zu freien Menschen machen. Und wenn wir unsere neue Autorität im naturgemäßen Kontext nutzen, um Harmonie darzustellen, werden wir uns den eigenen Ast nicht mehr absägen.

Wir durchschreiten also gerade die Apokalypse aus der Johannes-Offenbarung, und 2012 kommt dann der Heiland, die Erleuchtung, die Erkenntnis? Man könnte die Bibel als unseren Maya-Kalender bezeichnen ...

Ich habe vor Kurzem mit gläubigen Christen genau darüber diskutiert. Selbst in ihren Grundfesten bestehende Charaktere, die im strengen theologischen Kontext aufwuchsen, konnten mit diesen Darstellungen nicht nur etwas anfangen, sondern sie wurden zu hohen Emotionen aufgerufen. Es flossen Tränen. Und zwar nachdem diese Leute die gleichen Schlüsse zogen wie Sie jetzt.

Lesen Sie selbst heute die Bibel anders?

Ich bezeichne mich nicht als "bibelfest". Ich kenne aber bestimmte Geschichten aus dem Religionsunterricht immer noch. Eine habe ich nie verstanden: das "Gleichnis vom verlorenen Sohn". Wieso ist der Vater der beiden Söhne so ungerecht, straft den Daheimgebliebenen ab und richtet für den Heimgekehrten ein Fest aus? Was mir jetzt klar geworden ist &#8211; und das führte auch zu den Tränen der beteiligten Leute &#8211;, dass dieses Gleichnis auf die Menschheit zu übertragen ist. Dieser Sohn kommt freiwillig zurück. Nicht durch einen Befehl. Sondern durch Erkenntnis und eigene Erfahrungen. Das ist das Bild, das ich sehe. Und das fühle ich im Herzen. Angereichert mit den erworbenen Erfahrungen, die wir alle machen durften, kehren wir nun auf Grund der Erkenntnis zurück, dass wir alle eins sind.

Welche Erfahrungen haben Sie mit Menschen gemacht, die bis zuletzt nicht empfänglich für Ihre Thesen waren?

Einigen ist es nie recht, sie wollen nicht wirklich verstehen. Aber ich habe ein Phänomen erlebt. Es gibt viele, die sagen: Ich habe das zwar nicht alles verstanden, aber doch fühlt es sich für mich richtig an. Und das scheinen täglich mehr zu werden. Auf eines möchte ich jedoch besonders hinweisen: Die kommenden Ereignisse, gleich welcher Art, werden uns von der Illusion befreien, dass wir unmündige Wesen sind. Wir selbst haben es in der Hand, unsere naturgegebene Göttlichkeit anzuerkennen und anzunehmen. Kein Guru, kein Meister wird uns da wirklich helfen können, nur wir selbst, in der Anerkenntnis, dass wir als Individuum eingebunden sind in einem harmonischen Ganzen. Mag unsere Suche im Außen uns wertvolle Erfahrungen bescheren, so liegt die Glückseligkeit in unserem Inneren. Wenn wir dieses wahrnehmen, dann werden wir erkennen, dass die meisten unserer bisherigen Wünsche nur kompensatorischer Natur waren.


<a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.hoerzu.de%2Fheft%2Finterview_broers%2F%23page1" target="_blank">http://www3.hoerzu.de/heft/interview_broers/#page1</a>
http://www.wahrheitssuche.org/milch.html[/size]http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/19/64/04/94/19640494.html

1. Natürliche Ernährung anstreben.
2. Sich unabhängig von Strom etc. machen soweit es geht, bzw. Ersatzmaßnahmen haben.
3. An sich arbeiten und alles Lebende und alles Sein achten und anerkennen (auch Leid!)


----------

